# Albstadt Bike Marathon



## [email protected] (24. Juni 2015)

Nichtmal mehr 2 Wochen bis zum Start von Deutschlands ältestem BikeMarathon und noch kein Thread zum Fachsimpeln auf MTB News? Da muss ich etwas dagegen unternehmen. 

Dieses Jahr gibts es auf Grund von umfangreichen Bauarbeiten in der Ebinger Innenstadt eine veränderte Streckenführung für Start und Ziel.



> *13.06.2015* *Neue Streckenführung online*
> 
> Aufgrund der Baustelle in Albstadt-Ebingen musste die Streckenführung vom Start bis zum Waldheim neu gestaltet werden. Der Start ist dieses Jahr im Bereich des Busbahnhofes an der Mazmannhalle und führt über die Talgangstraße nach Truchtelfingen. Von dort geht es die Tennentalstraße hoch und  dann über den Schotterweg zurück nach Ebingen, wo man über die Schloßbergstraße, Lessingstraße und die alte Zufahrtsstraße zum Waldheim gelangt.
> 
> Auch das Ziel musste wegen der Baustelle verlegt werden und befindet sich dieses Jahr an der Hohenzollernhalle. Von der Grüngrabenstraße kommend, biegt man scharf links in die Hohenzollernstraße ein.


Neue Startroute

Die Start-Variante finde ich eigentlich ganz nett. Könnte sich von mir aus auch für die Zukunft durchsetzen. Ist allerdings natürlich für die Bevölkerung am Streckenrand nicht sooo schön.


----------



## SuperSamuel (25. Juni 2015)

Hi Leute.
Bin dieses Jahr erstmals am Start, meine Beweggründe waren die angeblich so "Tolle Stimmung an der Strecke!".
Ist das wirklich so?

Die Strecke ist technisch relativ unspektakulär, oder?
Steile Anstiege, steile Abfahrten auch dabei?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (25. Juni 2015)

Also die vergangenen Jahre war immer die Hölle los an der Strecke - egal bei welchem Wetter. Selbst an den abgelegensten Orten sitzt irgendwer mit einem Kasten Bier und feuert das Feld an.

Liegt wohl zum großen Teil auch daran, das so ziemlich jeder der in Albstadt wohnt auch jemanden kennt, der da mit fährt.

Ansonsten ist die Strecke in der Tat eher unspektakulär. Recht welliger Kurs, der sich hinten raus aber konditionell ganz schön rächen kann. Wirklich erwähnenswert sind eigentlich nur die Burgfelder-Steige und der Schotter-Anstieg von Albstadt-Laufen Richtung Gräbelesberg. Und ein paar Körner für den Anstieg von Margrethausen hoch aufs Lerchenfeld sparen.


----------



## dennis29er (25. Juni 2015)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Hi Leute.
> Bin dieses Jahr erstmals am Start, meine Beweggründe waren die angeblich so "Tolle Stimmung an der Strecke!".
> Ist das wirklich so?
> 
> ...



genau aus diesem Grund habe ich mich auch entschloßen quer durch die Republik zu fahren um dort zu starten, ich bin gespannt =)


----------



## Haferstroh (26. Juni 2015)

Leichteste Strecke die ich kenne, reine Bolzpiste, die ersten 50km auf jeden Fall.

Derzeit formiert sich ja einer sehr stabile Hochdruckwetterlage, die das Potential hat, den ganzen Juli sehr positiv wetterbestimmend zu sein, somit kann es durchaus sein, dass dann mal der Speed King 2.2 zum Einsatz kommt. Mein letztes Hitzerennen liegt auch sehr lange zurück, besonders in Albstadt die letzten Jahre im Vollsiff oder bei mitteltrockenen, sehr wolkigen  13-15° Grad gestartet, insofern steigt auch die statistische Wahrscheinlichkeit.


----------



## aka (26. Juni 2015)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> ...insofern steigt auch die statistische Wahrscheinlichkeit.


Das glaube ich eher nicht, oder hat das Wetter neuerdings ein Gedaechtnis?


----------



## TTT (27. Juni 2015)

Der Karte nach zu urteilen wird das nach dem Start ganz schön eng werden. Die lange breite Straße fällt weg und ich vermute das wird ganz schön ätzend sich zwischen den geschätzt 200 bis 300 Sponsorenfahrern durchzuschieben. Erfahrungsgemäß ist die Rücksicht auf schnellere Fahrer da nicht immer so ausgeprägt und es wird gerne zu mehreren nebeneinander gefahren und sich unterhalten. Für den 2. Startblock kommt dieses Feld dann ziemlich geballt und eben nicht mehr auf der breiten Straße... Wäre gut, wenn der Sprecher da kurz vor dem Start noch mal auf Rücksicht hinweisen würde!


----------



## SuperSamuel (29. Juni 2015)

SUCHE eine Fahrgemeinschaft ab Nürnberg / Regensburg nach Albstadt


----------



## [email protected] (30. Juni 2015)

TTT schrieb:


> Der Karte nach zu urteilen wird das nach dem Start ganz schön eng werden. Die lange breite Straße fällt weg und ich vermute das wird ganz schön ätzend sich zwischen den geschätzt 200 bis 300 Sponsorenfahrern durchzuschieben. Erfahrungsgemäß ist die Rücksicht auf schnellere Fahrer da nicht immer so ausgeprägt und es wird gerne zu mehreren nebeneinander gefahren und sich unterhalten. Für den 2. Startblock kommt dieses Feld dann ziemlich geballt und eben nicht mehr auf der breiten Straße... Wäre gut, wenn der Sprecher da kurz vor dem Start noch mal auf Rücksicht hinweisen würde!



Stimmt. Zum einen ist es bis Truchtelfingen flach, zum anderen ist die Straße wohl nur halb so breit wie die Bitzer Steige. Das Feld wird sich also nicht so weit ziehen wie sonst...


----------



## ur2105 (1. Juli 2015)

Letzten Samstag war in der Schloßbergstraße vor der Lessingstraße noch ziemliche Baustelle mit grobem Schotter und Baumaschinen. Wird die noch abgeräumt bis zum 11.07.?
Wenn das Wetter hält, könnten sogar die Schlammlöcher nach Burgfelden austrocknen. Rest der Strecke war schon ziemlich trocken.


----------



## pfeffer2004 (3. Juli 2015)

Wie schaut es denn zeitlich aus mit der neuen Strecke. Ist die eher langsamer oder eher schneller im Verlgeich zu der Variante aus dem Vorjahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (3. Juli 2015)

Ist ja keine komplett neue Strecke. Die ersten 4km sind nur anders gestaltet. Die sind an sich gut zu fahren (Asphaltstraße, geschotterte Waldwege). Aber eben deutlich enger als die Bitzer Steige. Daher wirds wohl beim Start ziemlich stauig. Außer die Organisatoren reagieren darauf und ziehen die Blockstarts weiter auseinander.


----------



## luigiskalar (3. Juli 2015)

ich vermute das die Strecke langsamer wird.
1. wegen der engen Strasse, da dauert es etwas länger bis sich das Feld verteilt
2. sind es ca. 4-5km mehr, weil man erst nach Truchtelfingen fährt und dann oben zurück richtig Ebingen zum Waldheim.

Also mit Bestzeit verbessern wirds schwerer


----------



## pfeffer2004 (3. Juli 2015)

ok wenn es 4-5km mehr sind, sind es ja mal locker 10min mehr.
Schade dann lässt es sich mit den Vorjahreszeiten gar nicht vergleichen.


----------



## Jan89x (3. Juli 2015)

Also hier mal korrekte Daten: Die neue Strecke ist 1,3 km länger und hat 30hm weniger. Man fährt zwar Richtung truchtelfingen aber man spart sich ne größere Schleife im oberer Bereich.
Also kann man durch aus eine Bestzeit fahren (man hat halt auch bissle trainieren müssen im Vorfeld)


----------



## SuperSamuel (7. Juli 2015)

Hi Leute.
Überlege grad welches Bike ich am Samstag einsetzen soll?
Hardtail oder Fully?
Reicht für einen durchschnittlich trainierten Athleten vorne Einfach mit 32Z und hinten 36Z?
Rocket Ron und Racing Ralph passen, oder?
Gruss Thomas


----------



## luigiskalar (7. Juli 2015)

Servus,

also das mit dem Training habe ich total versäumt ! Wollte untrainiert in Albstadt starten 


@ SuperSamuel,

auf kein Fall ein Fully ! Die Strecke ist Fahrtechnisch unspektakulär.
95% Feld, Waldwege und Aspalt. Da könnte man mit einem Cyclocrosser starten !

Übersetzung müsste passen, vielleicht wirds an der Burgfeldersteige schwierig (20 %) aber sonst passt es.

Racing Ralf reicht bei dem Wetter aus. Es ist ja seit Wochen trocken.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (7. Juli 2015)

Safer Sex am 11.07.: Ich fahre das Endurofully mit Conti Rubber Queen (0,8bar) und wegen der jetzigen Wetterlage eine Vollbeschutzblechung, soll ja immer noch ein Matschloch 10x30cm sein hab ich von nem Local gehört....


----------



## BLAM (7. Juli 2015)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Safer Sex am 11.07.: Ich fahre das Endurofully mit Conti Rubber Queen (0,8bar) und wegen der jetzigen Wetterlage eine Vollbeschutzblechung, soll ja immer noch ein Matschloch 10x30cm sein hab ich von nem Local gehört....



Hab sogar schon meinen 60L Deuter mit diversen Riegeln und Pülverchen gepackt 

Alles andere als Raceking / Racing Ralph bzw. Thunder Burt ist für Albstadt übertrieben!


----------



## Haferstroh (7. Juli 2015)

60L? Zu wenig. Faustformel: 1L Stauraum pro gefahrenen km, macht nach Adam Ries 83L. Nachbessern, unverzüglich!


----------



## BLAM (8. Juli 2015)

Die anderen 23l hab ich in meinen Satteltaschen 

Jetzt mal ernsthaft: Wetterprognose sagt recht warm vorher, da kanns nicht schaden, ein zwei Liter (wasser) zusätzlich dabei zu haben


----------



## SuperSamuel (8. Juli 2015)

Verpflegung gibt es ja sicher auch unterwegs?

Und... Wo parkt man denn am sinnvollerweise?


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (8. Juli 2015)

Ich bin auch zum ersten mal dabei.  Bin auf die Stimmung gespannt in Albstadt. Rennen wird ja eher ein schnelles werden, 
Da ich erstbSonntag zurück fahre hoffe ich das Sam abend auch noch was los ist.
Einen Parkplatz zum Übernachten mit Duschen und WC solls ja geben.
Freue mich auf jeden Fall in Albstadt starten zu können.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (9. Juli 2015)

Ich glaub ich starte mit Starrgabel  Jemand von euch schon mal versucht?


----------



## aka (9. Juli 2015)

Ich bin 2x mit Starrgabel gefahren. Die Strecke braucht echt keine Federgabel.


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Juli 2015)

Ich wäre auch mit starrgabel gestartet hatte aber erst vor 3 Wochen eine Arsch op...darum mit Federgabel...

Am abend wird def was los sein... ist immer stadtfest...wir gehen auch erst am Sonntag zurück...

mazmannhalle gibt es Standplätze und duschen normalerweise...

Das Wetter ist geil dann sind auch viele Leute unterwegs...


----------



## [email protected] (10. Juli 2015)

Gibt bei der aktuellen Wetterleige eine geile staubige heizerei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DülmenerMTBer (10. Juli 2015)

Wir sehen uns, bei mirgehts jetzt los. Viel Spass allen.


----------



## Haferstroh (10. Juli 2015)

Wetter und Strecke rechtfertigen meinen Speed King 2.2 am Hinterrad


----------



## Haferstroh (12. Juli 2015)

Kann es sein dass dieses jahr es 200-300hm weniger waren? ich habe auf meinem hac4 1580hm statt wie sonst 1850hm stehen gehbt.

irres (übermotiviertes) tempo was das feld da am anfang gefahren ist (bin aus dem A-block raus), da haben sich gestern einige deswegen total abgeschossen und haben ihr bike die letzten "längeren" anstiege schieben müssen so wie man es nur kennt wenn man sich irgendwo im hinterfeld eines rennes bewegt. wenn man dazu noch eine sprintshow an der sprungschanze abzieht, köstet das halt auch noch körner


----------



## pfeffer2004 (12. Juli 2015)

Strecke war ja fast gleich. An dem kann es also nicht liegen. Ich hatte 1800hm und neuer persönlicher Rekord. Erste mal unter dreieinhalb Stunden


----------



## silvaner70 (12. Juli 2015)

... war wieder ein super Event, trotz de Qualen!  Hast recht, einige sind von Anfang ein Höllentempo gefahren! 
Ich hab mit meinem Garmin Edge 1800 Hm gemesen! Ich denke es war ein paar HM weniger wie die letzten Jahre... 
Mir wäre die Bitzer Steige am Anfang lieber gewesen, ich denke die entzerrt die Sache am Start etwas, da kenn jeder 
sein Tempo hochfahren...


----------



## Stiers (12. Juli 2015)

silvaner70 schrieb:


> Mir wäre die Bitzer Steige am Anfang lieber gewesen, ich denke die entzerrt die Sache am Start etwas, da kenn jeder
> sein Tempo hochfahren...


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, solch ein Gedränge in Truchtelfingen habe ich selten erlebt, Bitzer Steige ist für den Anfang deutlich entspannter!


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (12. Juli 2015)

Mein erstes Mal in Albstadt, hat mir gut gefallen. Strecke war echt schnell und ziemlich warm. 2016 werde ich wieder dabei sein. Jetzt kenne ich die Strecke ja, dann geht nächstes Jahr noch etwas mehr.


----------



## Haferstroh (12. Juli 2015)

Ich denke dass der Veranstalter nächstes Jahr wieder auf das alte Start-/Zielareal und die Bitzer Steige als "Entzerrungsberg" zurückschwenken wird.

Ich hab auch dieses Jahr immer noch auf das Rick gewartet bis mir in der Schlussabfahrt dämmerte, dass die Stelle doch seit längerem draussen ist. Das und wegen den vermeintlich wenigen Höhenmeter "da muss doch noch was kommen" hätte ich mich etwas mehr den dreineinhalb h zubewegt.

Mehrmals neuer Streckenrekord wohl auch (2:46 mehrfach knapp darüber).....


----------



## silvaner70 (12. Juli 2015)

... ja sehe ich auch so.

Hier gibt es einen kleinen Beitrag 
http://www.rtf1.de/index.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## htxlector24 (12. Juli 2015)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass dieses jahr es 200-300hm weniger waren? ich habe auf meinem hac4 1580hm statt wie sonst 1850hm stehen gehbt.
> 
> irres (übermotiviertes) tempo was das feld da am anfang gefahren ist (bin aus dem A-block raus), da haben sich gestern einige deswegen total abgeschossen und haben ihr bike die letzten "längeren" anstiege schieben müssen so wie man es nur kennt wenn man sich irgendwo im hinterfeld eines rennes bewegt. wenn man dazu noch eine sprintshow an der sprungschanze abzieht, köstet das halt auch noch körner



mit meinem Garmin Dakota bin ich auf ca. 84km und 1953hm gekommen. Mir ist aber aufgefallen, dass es insbesondere bei den Höhenmetern meistens zu verschiedenen Ergebnissen kommt, auch wenn man definitiv immer wieder genau dieselbe Strecke fährt.


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Juli 2015)

ich hatte auch 84km und 2084hm...

schöner event...meine form hat keine gute zeit zugelassen aber immer noch gut unter 4h...


----------



## von dr alb ra (12. Juli 2015)

ich hatte auch 84km und 2084hm...

bist du zweimal Burgfelden raufgefahren ....


----------



## Haferstroh (12. Juli 2015)

Pfff, Burgfelder Steige, in 2 Wochen hab ich Burgfelder Steigungsprozente kilometerweise am Stück in 2500-2900m Höhe. Das gestern war wie entkoffeinierter Mild-Kaffee mit Milch und Zucker, nur halt das hohe Tempo der vorangegangenen Auf-und Ab-55km machte das Ganze halt etwas zäher.


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Juli 2015)

Ist halt wie immer in Albstadt... bis zur Sprungschanze top unterwegs da ich bar eher Kurzstrecke fahre dann ab km 61 dann nachgelassen...ma kennt es ja...

Aber eben... cooler Event und komm ich immer wieder gerne...


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (12. Juli 2015)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Pfff, Burgfelder Steige, in 2 Wochen hab ich Burgfelder Steigungsprozente kilometerweise am Stück in 2500-2900m Höhe. Das gestern war wie entkoffeinierter Mild-Kaffee mit Milch und Zucker, nur halt das hohe Tempo der vorangegangenen Auf-und Ab-55km machte das Ganze halt etwas zäher.



wo fährst mit? war übrigens wie immer affengeil gestern. ich komme mir vor wie einer von der tour de france, das publikum war so affengeil an jeder ecke steht einer und klatscht und batscht und jubelt und reicht getränke und springbrunnen und mucke und bier und würstchen.

albstadt ist einfach mega! härtere trails gibts wo anders, schwierigere strecken und mehr höhenmeter auch, in albstadt wird jeder beklatscht und bejubelt bis hinten raus, genau deswegen ist es auch für leute die sich nur einmal im jahr an sowas ranwagen das mekka, hier werdet ihr zu helden bejubelt in der letzten ecke und auch noch nach 6h 35 min 

albstadt 2016, dabeisein ist alles. ich freu mich drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (12. Juli 2015)

Überall standen sie mit Wasserfontänen aus dem Gartenschlauch, reichten abseits der Verpflegungen kistenweise Wasserflaschen, verteilten Wassermelonenstücke, brüllten wie von Sinnen an Steilstücken die Fahrer den Berg hoch, hunderte Meter nach der Sprungschanze zwischen den Zuschauern nur noch ein schmaler Gang zum Durchfahren wo kein Absperrgatter mehr war, überall dein gebrüllter Name den sie von der Startnummer ablasen, Kinder die ihre Hände zum Abklatschen rausstreckten, stimmungsvolles Trommelgeschepper in Serpentinen eines der längeren Aufstiege, und das ist nur ein Teil dessen was ich im laktatverzerrten Tunnelblick grad noch so mitbekommen konnte. 

@Waldfee: Fahre beim Ischgl Ironbike die 79km Distanz, die meiste Zeit das Vorderrad gen Himmel richten, wird ein Spass


----------



## Rotwild85 (12. Juli 2015)

Fand es gstern auch wieder richtig geil in Albstadt! Da ich in Block B war
fand ich die neue Streckenführung am Start eigentlich garnicht so schlecht!


----------



## SuperSamuel (13. Juli 2015)

Hallo...
War auch das erste Mal in Albstadt - Grund für meine 300 km Anfahrt aus Bayern war die "angeblich" super Stimmung, die Atmosphäre an der Strecke, das Tour-de-France-Gefühl an harten Anstiegen.
Kurz gesagt - ich wurde nicht enttäuscht! Die Anfahrt war es wert.
Die technisch einfache, staubtrockene Strecke lag mir gut - hatte gute Beine - war mit 1x9-Antrieb (v32Z/h11-32Z) ganz gut unterwegs. Blieb knapp unter 4h - bin zufrieden. Vorderes Viertel der Ergebnisliste. Passt! 
Nur die Verpflegung fand ich ehrlich gesagt ein wenig dürftig, hauptsächlich im Ziel, das ginge besser.
Vielleicht nächstes Jahr wieder?!
Gruss Thomas


----------



## dennis29er (13. Juli 2015)

Also wir sind aus Schleswig Holstein angereist, für mich war es der erste Start in Albstadt. Was in der Stadt und an der Strecke los ist, der Wahnsinn, überallMenschen am brüllen, am klatschen am feiern. Die zwischenzeitlichen abkühlungen mit dem Gartenschlauch waren genauso großartig wie die leute die einem Weizenbier angeboten haben  JEDER wurde gefeiert ob nu Spitzenzeitenfahrer oder fahrer wie ich die 5 std brauchen. 
Mir hat es sehr gut gefallen, auch wenn die anstiege ganz schön gezogen haben, sind wir flachlandtiroler halt nicht gewöhnt...

Allerdings gab es auch einige Unfälle, den Sportsfreunden gute besserung


----------



## [email protected] (14. Juli 2015)

Ich fand dieses Jahr auch wieder sehr gut. Der Start war aus Block E etwas zääähhh. Aber mit meinem 04:50h bin ich auch im großen und ganzen ganz zufrieden. 

Was mich aber mal noch interessieren würde: Wie viel Trainingskilometer muss man so abspulen, um den Bikemarathon in unter 4 Stunden zu fahren? Weil ich Falle zuverlässig ab ~60km von meinem 20er Schnitt auf 18-17km/h ab. Die kann ich dann zwar ins Ziel retten, aber auch eher schlecht als recht.


----------



## Nine-Race (14. Juli 2015)

Das Profil verlockt einfach viel zu sehr, die Strecke bis zur Sprungschanze in 1,5 Stunden runterzurotzen. Bis dahin kommt ja kein nennenswerter Anstieg...
Das Geheimnis in Albstadt ist, sich Kraft und Tempo bis zur Sprungschanze gut einzuteilen um für das "eigentliche Rennen" - die letzten 30 km - noch genügend Körner zu haben. Ich habe mir angewöhnt, ab der Schanze erst Gas zu geben. Alleine schon wenn man die im Stehen nimmt, hat man auf 300m 20 Plätze gutgemacht  da dort viele schon kaum mehr Luft bekommen.

Im Übrigen ist es bei dem Höhenprofil ja völlig normal, dass man ab etwa km 55 im Schnitt abfällt.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (14. Juli 2015)

Ich bin die ersten 55 km schon am anschlag gefahren, habe mich gewundert warum die Gruppen auf der Strasse so langsam sind, bin nach vorn und habe Tempo gemacht, da sind alle hintendran, aber wechseln wollte keiner, die Schanze im Stehen hoch, und nach der 3 Verpflegung kam dann der Einbruch, da musste ich vom Gas, gefahren bin ich aber bis auf die Treppe alles, und nach der Cola bei Verpflegung 4 ging es auch wieder,  nächstes Jahr mach ich es besser, Ziel war unter 4 Std, 4,01 Std sind es geworden, 
Es ist schon verrückt wie schnell man sich an 1000hm am Stück gewöhnt (meine Hausrunde, 40 km 1200 hm, einmal rauf und wieder runter) vor 1, 5 Jahren bin ich noch Sauerlandmarathons gefahren und da hat mir so ein Profil gut gefallen, am Sam war ich am Fluchen, aber spass hat es mal wieder gemacht


----------



## Nine-Race (14. Juli 2015)

Für alle die sich nochmal leiden sehen wollen: Sportograf hat die Fotos vor 5 Min online gestellt.


----------



## luigiskalar (14. Juli 2015)

Also für 4h musst Du echt schon ordentlich trainieren.
Ich bin 4:15h gefahren und wollte eigentlich 4h knacken.
Leider hatte ich auch ab km 55 Probleme.

Krampf, Magen und Rücken haben gezickt.
Trainiert habe ich ca. 180h dieses Jahr.

Allerdings bin ich vor 2 Wochen beim Bike Hero gestartet.
Weiss nicht, ob das zu knapp war zum erholen.
2 Wochen zwischen Hero und Albstadt.


Mich würde auch interessieren wie Ihr auf Albstadt trainiert ?

Gruss


----------



## SuperSamuel (14. Juli 2015)

Hi Leute.
Früher war ich auch der Meinung, viel hilft viel. Viele Kilometer.
Habe jährlich 14.000 km pro abgespult, jedoch wenig wirklich "am Anschlag". Viel rumgerollt.
Jetzt fahre ich "selektiver", das heißt: Unter der Woche knackig schnell in die Arbeit, dann Duschen, am Abend knackig mit Speed nach Hause. Gesamt 45 km pro Tag. Dann ist Schluss. Und am Sonntag mal eine lange RTF, 28 bis 30er Schnitt. Weniger ist manchmal mehr. Nun kann ich behaupten, dass ich schneller geworden bin, und durch die langen RTFs auch mehr Ausdauer habe, auch nach 4h und mehr...
Vielleicht hilft euch das...???
Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (14. Juli 2015)

Ich trainiere viel kurze Einheiten aber dann eher schnell...Wochenende dann längere...

Bin bis jetzt immer unter 4h geblieben...

Gehe unter der Woche auch ab und an laufen...so 30-40 min...

Bei mir lässt aber auch ab km60meistens die kondi nach...da fehlt mir das besser Training...trainiere halt sehr unregelmäßig...das hat mit meinem Job zu tun...

Schanze habe ich in 1h40min geknackt...


----------



## Haferstroh (14. Juli 2015)

Auch mal 5-6h am Stück nüchtern fahren ohne zwischendurch was zu essen, nur Wasser trinken und auch mal mit ordentlich Druck, nicht rumrollen. DAS an ein paar Wochenenden hintereinander, das gibt schon Kondi. Und wer nur auf den Rennen seine längsten Distanzen des ganzen Bike-Jahres fährt, der macht was falsch wenn er ambitioniert sein will.
Wenn ich meine Zwischenzeiten ansehe, war die letzte der drei Zwischenzeiten meine ganz klar beste, auch aufgrund Zurückhaltung die ersten 50km (nicht 100%,sondern nur 80-90%) und durch Verzicht auf Showeinlagen wie Sprintchallenge an der Sprungschanze, die paar Fahrer die man da überholt kassieren einen eh wieder wenn man beim Bergsprint schon fast am Explodieren war.


----------



## Alb-Rider (14. Juli 2015)

Also für unter 4h kommt es auch auf deine körperliche Konstitution an. Ich selber bin jetzt 4mal mitgefahren und immer unter den 4h.
2010 mit ca. 200 Trainingsstunden 3:38h war aber sehr heiß an dem Tag. 2011 mit 140h noch 3:44h wobei die Bedingungen da sehr gut waren. 2012 mit 140h noch 3:57h bei Sauwetter und zwei Stürzen. Bin die Jahre immer bis 6 Wochen vor ABM nur im G1 gefahren und viel Grundlagen gemacht, erst die Wochen vorher Einheiten in G2 und teilweise EB eingefügt. Grad in 2010 hab ich das ganze mit je einem Leistungstest im Januar und 10 Tage vor dem ABM den Trainingserfolg auch noch wissenschaftlich dokumentiert, hängt dann nicht so von Rennverlauf und Wetter ab. Das hat sich bei mir so bewährt und der Arzt in Freiburg war auch sehr zufrieden damit. Auch im Rennen muss ich sagen hat sich das ausgezahlt, hinten raus hat die Kraft gut gereicht.
Aber wie gesagt, hängt von dir persönlich ab und auch wie du deine Trainingsfahrten gestalten willst.


----------



## luigiskalar (14. Juli 2015)

Servus,

ich glaube dass genau das mein Problem ist.
Ich kann echt lange fahren, auch mal 7h biken. Aber immer gleichmässig und nicht am Anschlag.

Ich fahr 2mal die Woche in die Arbeit (36km einfach also 150km/Woche von MärzbisNov).
Aber immer nur im GA1 und unteren GA2 Bereich.
Am Wochenende eigentlich auch. Meistens habe ich nach dem Training ein Durchschnittspuls von 130-136.

Sollte ich mal zügiger in die Arbeit fahren ?
Auch mal im Schnitt mit nem Puls von 150 ?

Habt Ihr mir Tips ?


@ Alb Rider ? bei welchem Arzt warst Du ?


Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (14. Juli 2015)

Nine-Race schrieb:


> Das Profil verlockt einfach viel zu sehr, die Strecke bis zur Sprungschanze in 1,5 Stunden runterzurotzen. Bis dahin kommt ja kein nennenswerter Anstieg...
> Das Geheimnis in Albstadt ist, sich Kraft und Tempo bis zur Sprungschanze gut einzuteilen um für das "eigentliche Rennen" - die letzten 30 km - noch genügend Körner zu haben. Ich habe mir angewöhnt, ab der Schanze erst Gas zu geben. Alleine schon wenn man die im Stehen nimmt, hat man auf 300m 20 Plätze gutgemacht  da dort viele schon kaum mehr Luft bekommen.
> 
> Im Übrigen ist es bei dem Höhenprofil ja völlig normal, dass man ab etwa km 55 im Schnitt abfällt.



es gibt leute die fahren das vollgas weiter auch nach der schanze


----------



## martinos (14. Juli 2015)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> es gibt leute die fahren das vollgas weiter auch nach der schanze



... zu denen gehörst du aber nicht dazu, oder???


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (14. Juli 2015)

martinos schrieb:


> ... zu denen gehörst du aber nicht dazu, oder???



deutlich unter 3.30  seit mir die typen mit den entchen nimmer im weg rumfahren ists nochmal besser geworden


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Juli 2015)

Variationen im Training einbringen...ga1 fahr ich auch schon mal aber dann längere Einheiten...

Kurze Einheiten fahr ich dann schnell mit Sprints an Anstiegen...dh da 3-5 Sprints..über da 30-50sek...


Wie gesagt sehr unregelmäßig aber für mich geht das so recht gut...


----------



## luigiskalar (14. Juli 2015)

Danke Onkel Doc 

muss ich mal probieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alb-Rider (14. Juli 2015)

war an der Uniklinik in Freiburg bei Yorck Olaf Schumacher...aber den und die meisten von damals findest du da glaub ich nicht mehr....wobei sie mir nur Blut abgenommen haben, nix gespritzt oder verschrieben ;-)
aber hatte doch einen sehr guten Eindruck von der Uniklinik


----------



## martinos (14. Juli 2015)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> deutlich unter 3.30  seit mir die typen mit den entchen nimmer im weg rumfahren ists nochmal besser geworden



wow, Respekt - unter 3:30 ist ne Hausnummer. Ich muss ja gestehen dass ich letztes und dieses Jahr nicht mitgefahren bin. Vielleicht tu ich mir den Irrsinn nächstes Jahr mal wieder an.

War übrigens ein Frosch - Ente wäre mir zu uncooooool


----------



## martinos (29. Mai 2017)

ich finde keinen Thread für den ABM 2017, deshalb belebe ich diesen Thread mal wieder. Falls es nen anderen aktuellen Thread gibt, dann gebt Bescheid!

Bin dieses Jahr mal wieder dabei - habe mich in einem Anflug von Übermotivation aus Versehen angemeldet und aktuell freu ich mich tatsächlich drauf. Weiß gar nicht warum, denn das wird wieder irre weh tun!


----------



## Tischgrill (1. Juni 2017)

Die Anmelderzahlen sind ja dieses Jahr Stand heute bescheiden. Sonst war das Ding immer Mitte März ausgebucht, jetzt kann man dagegen immer noch melden...


----------



## unocz (5. Juni 2017)

Wird wie immer geil


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juni 2017)

Ich freu mich auch schon drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (20. Juni 2017)

früher war der ABM meines Wissens schon im Januar zu.

Jetzt hab ich das Problem, dass ich tatsächlich mitfahren muss weil ich meinen Startplatz nicht verticken kann - außer der_waldfee_28 möchte meinen übernehmen? Kriegst auch nen neuen Frosch dazu!

Weiß jemand, wann die Startblöcke online bekannt gegeben werden?

Und noch ne Frage: gibt's nen Platz, wo man den Wohnwagen relativ nahe am Zielbereich hinstellen kann? Ein Kumpel meinte, dass es da was geben würde aber ich find nichts. Wäre ideal, um doch noch etwas am Marktplatz zu verlängern


----------



## unocz (20. Juni 2017)

ich fahre nur wegen der Party abends hin


----------



## martinos (20. Juni 2017)

martinos schrieb:


> Und noch ne Frage: gibt's nen Platz, wo man den Wohnwagen relativ nahe am Zielbereich hinstellen kann? Ein Kumpel meinte, dass es da was geben würde aber ich find nichts. Wäre ideal, um doch noch etwas am Marktplatz zu verlängern



Google ist mein Freund, habs gefunden. Unter https://www.albstadt-bike-marathon.de/plus/ findet man die Info von 2013, dass an der Mazmannhalle Stellplätze vorhanden sein sollen. Weiß jemand, ob das in den letzten Jahren auch so war? Sonst muss ich mal den Veranstalter anschreiben.


----------



## Tischgrill (20. Juni 2017)

Ich denke, das Ding wird schon noch voll. Es gab die letzten Jahre einfach immer mehr epische Schlammschlachten in der ganzen Rennszene, die sich keiner mehr geben will (einschliesslich mir mit ca. 20-30 Schlammschachten). Daher warten immer mehr bis kurz vorher ab, um dann zu melden wenn die Wetterprognosen gut und sicher sind. Da nehmen viele die erhöhten Startgebühren in Kauf als dass ein komplettes Startgeld verloren ist.


----------



## [email protected] (20. Juni 2017)

martinos schrieb:


> Google ist mein Freund, habs gefunden. Unter https://www.albstadt-bike-marathon.de/plus/ findet man die Info von 2013, dass an der Mazmannhalle Stellplätze vorhanden sein sollen. Weiß jemand, ob das in den letzten Jahren auch so war? Sonst muss ich mal den Veranstalter anschreiben.



 An der Mazmannhalle (Festplatz Ebingen) gibt es so einen Stellplatz. Allerdings seit der Streckenänderung ist der Stellplatz durch die Startschleife richtung Norden zur Tennetalstraße "eingekesselt". Zufahrt ist also zumindest am Renntag erschwert. Ob das allerdings als offizieller Platz ausgewiesen wird (mit Strom und Wasser) keine Ahnung.


----------



## martinos (20. Juni 2017)

[email protected] schrieb:


> An der Mazmannhalle (Festplatz Ebingen) gibt es so einen Stellplatz. Allerdings seit der Streckenänderung ist der Stellplatz durch die Startschleife richtung Norden zur Tennetalstraße "eingekesselt". Zufahrt ist also zumindest am Renntag erschwert. Ob das allerdings als offizieller Platz ausgewiesen wird (mit Strom und Wasser) keine Ahnung.



Strom und Wasser brauch ich nicht. Bett ist wichtig! Mit Campingfahrzeug muss an eh zeitig anfahren, da sollte man schon irgendwie dorthin kommen können. Ich mail mal den Veranstalter an. Danke


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Juni 2017)

hallo den stellplatz an der halle gibt es noch...letztes jahr waren auch welche da...

weiter richtung city gibt es auch moch einen grösseren parkplatz wo sich immer welche hinstellen...

einen bikewasch hat es auch immer an der halle gegeben...das war top...da die meisten ihre bikes beim zielbereich waschen wollten...

die startnummern sind online...

endlich startblock 1...


----------



## Bluesboy (3. Juli 2017)

Hej,
bin dabei - mein erstes Mal. Starte im 4:30er-Block und hoffe auf eine entsprechende Zeit. Mein erster längerer Marathon, kenne die Strecke aber in weiten Teilen und freue mich schon auf die Quälerei!
Gruß mit Blues
Markus


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Juli 2017)

suaber...hoffe,das wetter hält...solange es am Sa ned regnet ist alles gut...


----------



## [email protected] (3. Juli 2017)

Hi Markus,
vermutlich wird es dann auch nicht dein letzter bleiben. Bisher konnte sich kaum einer dem Albstädter Suchtpotenzial entziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tischgrill (4. Juli 2017)

War 2015 das letzte Mal dabei. Damals war der Start verlegt worden wg. Baustelle. Da gings erst kurz bergauf und wieder bergab als das Feld noch dicht beisammen war. Ist das dieses Jahr auch wieder?


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Juli 2017)

könnte schon sein...ich glaube sie haben spass daran gefunden am neuen start...


----------



## [email protected] (4. Juli 2017)

Ja, der Start bleibt wie 2015/2016. Das Feld zieht sich nicht so schön wie früher auf der Bitzer Steige. Aber sooo schlecht finde ich die Variante auch nicht.


----------



## TTT (5. Juli 2017)

Start ist richtig schei***! Starte mal im Block direkt hinter den Sponsorenfahrern, dann weißt du, was ich meine. Da fährst du am ersten Berg quasi gegen eine Wand. Einige machen sich sogar noch einen Spaß daraus, den Weg zu blockieren!  Es wäre am ersten Berg letztes Jahr fast zu Schlägereien gekommen.
Ich habe mich für dieses Jahr erst angemeldet, nachdem die offiziell folgende Maßnahmen angekündigt haben:

- kleinere Blöcke (wurde scheinbar nicht umgesetzt)
- größere Abstände der Blöcke
- Hinweise direkt am Start auf Rücksicht von beiden Seiten, also Fahrern, die überholen wollen, sowie Fahrern, die überholt werden.

mal sehen, was von den 2 anderen Zusagen noch umgesetzt wird. Wenn es nichts ist, bleibe ich mit einigen anderen einfach stehen und starte kurz vor dem nächsten Block. Könnte zwar zu einigen Irritationen und Problemen im Block führen aber die dürften geringer sein, als das, was am ersten Berg abgeht und dann bekommt der Veranstalter das auch mal live mit.


----------



## Tischgrill (5. Juli 2017)

Sponsorenblock sollte zum Unwort des Jahres gewählt werden.


----------



## Pistolpete123 (5. Juli 2017)

@ TTT, geh einfach in den vierten Block und starte dort von vorne. Dann fährst auf die meisten Sponsorenfahrer erst oben auf der Ebene auf und es ist schon etwas entzerrt.


----------



## Tischgrill (5. Juli 2017)

Lizenz ziehen und früh anstellen ist immer noch der beste Weg. Früh anstellen heisst speziell in Albstadt aber erfahrungsgemäß *FRÜH*, nämlich ne dreiviertel Stunde mindestens. Reindrängeln tun wir ja nicht


----------



## ChrisBike81 (5. Juli 2017)

Ich bin auch das erste Mal beim Albstadt Marathon dabei. Das ist mein erstes MTB Rennen überhaupt. Ab wann und wo kann ich die Startblocks sehen.


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Juli 2017)

jo das mit dem sponsorenblock ist echt scheizze...ich war letztes jahr auch im besagten 3. startblock...kam solala durch mit viel murks und hab da einigige böse worte mitgekriegt...

find ich schade sowas...also das mit dem sponsorenblock...

wie gesagt...dieses jahr endlich im ersten block...dort mit einer hohen nummer aber egal...wenigstens vor dem sponsorenblock...so hoffe ich...

für die erststarter...

https://services.datasport.com/2017/mtb/albstadtbikemarathon/

unter albsatdt bike marathon...aktuelle meldeliste kann man nachschauen welche startnummer man hat...3stellig normalerweise erster block direkt hinter den lizenzern...

dann 2000er zweiter block 3000er dritter block usw...

wünsche allen ein schönes race...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tischgrill (6. Juli 2017)

Kann mir jemand von den letzten 1-2 Mal die genauen selbst gemessenen KM- und HM-Werte durchgeben? Hab noch in Erinnerung, dass es weniger HM sind als ausgeschrieben, aber wieviel weiss ich auch nicht mehr...


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juli 2017)

2015 waren es bei mir 84.19km und 1784hm. 2016 waren es 84.25km und 1756hm. Alles auf Basis eines Garmin Edge 800.


----------



## jackyryan (6. Juli 2017)

Habt ihr mir einen Tipp, wo man am Samstag günstig parken kann? Letztes Jahr konnte man ja kostenlos ins Parkhaus am Bahnhof, dieses Jahr scheint es das nicht mehr zu geben?
Bei nem Supermarkt ist mir glaub zu riskant...


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juli 2017)

Das Parkhaus am Bahnhof wird saniert, daher fällt das als Parkmöglichkeit flach. Deshalb wird das Parken dieses Jahr wohl etwas komplizierter.
Von der Lokalpresse gibts ne Interaktive Karte mit Parkplätzen. Wobei da noch das Parkhaus am Bahnhof eingetragen ist, das ist aber definitiv zu. Ansonsten gibts aktuell wenig Angebot. In dem kleinen Industriegebit rund um die Rudolf-Diesel-Straße/Werner-von-Siemens-Straße darf man entsprechend an der Straße parken und ist in direkter Nähe zum Polizeirevier. Ansonsten bleiben nur kleinere Anwohnerstraßen rings herum. Da aber darauf achten, dass man niemanden zu parkt. Die meisten Albstädter mögen den ABM, gibt aber auch ein paar hasser die jedes kleine Ärgernis zum Anlass nehmen.


----------



## woodies (6. Juli 2017)

Parkplätze z.B.
- Grosser Schotterparkplatz Truchtelfingerstrasse  Start nah
- Theodor-Groz-Strasse, zahlreiche Prakplätze "Zufahrt" in Richtung Parkhaus am Bahnhof durch Fussgängertunnel
- Parkplätze in der Strasse unter dem Malesfelsen, Friedhofsnähe
- In Richtung Albstadt Truchtelfingen, erste mögliche Ausfahrt rechts nach dem Stadion, dort gibt's zahlreiche Parkmöglichkeiten (ehem. Reitgelände + Wiesenparkplatz. unweit von Mazmannhalle.

bis Samstag und viel trinken, nicht vergessen, insbesondere im Nachgang


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Juli 2017)

woodies schrieb:


> Parkplätze z.B.
> - Grosser Schotterparkplatz Truchtelfingerstrasse  Start nah
> - Theodor-Groz-Strasse, zahlreiche Prakplätze "Zufahrt" in Richtung Parkhaus am Bahnhof durch Fussgängertunnel
> - Parkplätze in der Strasse unter dem Malesfelsen, Friedhofsnähe
> ...


besonders im nachgang gefällt mir...stadtfest am abend 
das wetter wird gut viele leute die einen anfeuern an der strecke...top...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jackyryan (7. Juli 2017)

woodies schrieb:


> Parkplätze z.B.
> - Grosser Schotterparkplatz Truchtelfingerstrasse  Start nah
> - Theodor-Groz-Strasse, zahlreiche Prakplätze "Zufahrt" in Richtung Parkhaus am Bahnhof durch Fussgängertunnel
> - Parkplätze in der Strasse unter dem Malesfelsen, Friedhofsnähe
> - In Richtung Albstadt Truchtelfingen, erste mögliche Ausfahrt rechts nach dem Stadion, dort gibt's zahlreiche Parkmöglichkeiten (ehem. Reitgelände + Wiesenparkplatz. unweit von Mazmannhalle.



Sind die Parkplätze alle kostenlos?
Ich komme aus Richtung Balingen, kommt man die Truchtelfingerstrasse bzw. Langwatte durch? (Morgens vielleicht, aber Mittags bestimmt gesperrt durch die Abfahrt vom ABM?) Oder müsste dann ggf. über Tailfingen zurückfahren?


----------



## [email protected] (7. Juli 2017)

Sind alle kostenlos. Truchtelfingerstraße und Langwatte ist nicht gesperrt. Nach Balingen kommst du ohne Probleme durch den Westtangententunnel. Die Schlussabfahrt vom ABM verläuft über dem Tunnel Ziegelplatz, Schütte und dann Obere Vorstadt.


----------



## jackyryan (7. Juli 2017)

So genau ist denn 





> Grosser Schotterparkplatz Truchtelfingerstrasse Start nah


? Beim Kreisverkehr wo die Lantwatte auf die Truchtelfingerstraße trifft oder ganz hinten am Stadion?
Ist von der Theodor-Groz-Strasse der Fussgänertunnel ziemlich genau vor dem Haupt-Bahnhofsgebäude (westliches Ende davon)?
P&R-Parkplatz am Bahnhof wird bestimmt voll sein?


----------



## woodies (7. Juli 2017)

Und  Heimfahrt ist erst nach Siegerehrung, Fest und dann kannst du ohne Strassensperrungen nach Hause fahren oder je nach Getränk nach Hause fahren lassen.


----------



## woodies (7. Juli 2017)

Beim Kreisverkehr ist aktuell nach Abbruch großer Schotterparkplatz entstanden, ist offizieller Parkplatz


----------



## woodies (7. Juli 2017)

Tunnel ist unmittelbar neben dem Bahnhof westlich


----------



## martinos (7. Juli 2017)

euch allen einen genialen Marathon. Übertreibt nicht, seid lieb zu euren Mitfahrern und genießt den Spaß.


----------



## pfeffer2004 (8. Juli 2017)

Top Bedingungen heute und schnelle Strecke. Gegen Ende fehlte die Kraft und wurde richtig zäh. Die Uhr blieb dann bei 3:24h stehen.


----------



## sorbit (16. April 2018)

Dann lass ich den Thread malwieder aufleben. Man könnte ja den Threadtitel ändern als Allgemeiner Albstadt Marathon Thread!

Ich werde dieses Jahr auch Starten. Das ist das erste mal dass ich bei einem Rennen mitfahre. 

Deshalb ne Frage an die Experten:

Wie läuft das mit der Verpflegung eig genau ab? Ich weiß nur dass es 4 Verpflegungsstellen gibt.

Ich denke man nimmt dann trotzdem seine eigene Flasche mit und wird durch die Verpflegungspunkte nur unterstützt?

Und was gibt es bei den Stellen denn genau als verpflegung?


----------



## unocz (16. April 2018)

Gute W


sorbit schrieb:


> Dann lass ich den Thread malwieder aufleben. Man könnte ja den Threadtitel ändern als Allgemeiner Albstadt Marathon Thread!
> 
> Ich werde dieses Jahr auch Starten. Das ist das erste mal dass ich bei einem Rennen mitfahre.
> 
> ...



Gut Wahl, den Albstadt Marathon als ersten Marathon zu fahren. Grundsätzliuch würde ich mich so ausrüsten, also wenn es keine Verpflegung unterwegs geben würde, sprich diese nur im Notfall in Anspruch nehmen müsste.
Es gibt Wasser, Iso, Cola zum Schluss, ansonsten Obst, Gel, Riegel ...


Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sorbit (16. April 2018)

unocz schrieb:


> Gute W
> 
> 
> Gut Wahl, den Albstadt Marathon als ersten Marathon zu fahren. Grundsätzliuch würde ich mich so ausrüsten, also wenn es keine Verpflegung unterwegs geben würde, sprich diese nur im Notfall in Anspruch nehmen müsste.
> ...



Ui das ging ja schnell! Ok dann wird das Wasser in Bechern verteilt? Dann am besten 2 Flaschen ans Rad und Riegel ins Trikot...

Was ist das für ein Iso drink genau? Und Was für Riegel bzw Gel gibt es? (Sollte man ja mal getestet haben)


----------



## unocz (16. April 2018)

sorbit schrieb:


> Ui das ging ja schnell! Ok dann wird das Wasser in Bechern verteilt? Dann am besten 2 Flaschen ans Rad und Riegel ins Trikot...
> 
> Was ist das für ein Iso drink genau? Und Was für Riegel bzw Gel gibt es? (Sollte man ja mal getestet haben)




ich glaube Xenofit, Wasser und ISo im Becher, kannst dir aber auch deine Flaschen füllen lassen


----------



## sorbit (16. April 2018)

unocz schrieb:


> ich glaube Xenofit, Wasser und ISo im Becher, kannst dir aber auch deine Flaschen füllen lassen



Ok ja dass ist am besten einfach die Flaschen auffüllen und abgehts. Das ist immer das problem bei großen Touren. Bin da manchmal echt hart am austrocknen....


----------



## SuperSamuel (16. April 2018)

Find die Diskussionen über die Verpflegung schon interessant...
Seid ihr wirklich so "empfindlich" oder doch nur "wählerisch"?
Bin schon einige Marathons gefahren, jedoch noch nie verhungert...


----------



## unocz (16. April 2018)

ich für mein


SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Find die Diskussionen über die Verpflegung schon interessant...
> Seid ihr wirklich so "empfindlich" oder doch nur "wählerisch"?
> Bin schon einige Marathons gefahren, jedoch noch nie verhungert...




Ich für meinen Teil empfindlich, also zumindestens was Gels, Riegel und Iso angeht und wenn man einmal mit Magenkrämpfen etc. weiterfahren musste, dann geht man kein Risiko mehr ein.


----------



## [email protected] (16. April 2018)

sorbit schrieb:


> Dann lass ich den Thread malwieder aufleben. Man könnte ja den Threadtitel ändern als Allgemeiner Albstadt Marathon Thread!
> 
> Ich werde dieses Jahr auch Starten. Das ist das erste mal dass ich bei einem Rennen mitfahre.
> 
> ...



Habe den Vorschlag einfach mal umgesetzt und den Thread-Titel um die Jahreszahl gekürzt. Früher (tm) hats noch jedes Jahr für einen neuen Thread mit 10 Seiten gereicht.


----------



## Kofure (16. April 2018)

Bei dem Thema Verpflegung spielt es halt eine Rolle mit welchem Ehrgeiz startet man bei so einem Rennen. Ich für meinen Teil habe das damals als Spaßveranstaltung gesehen und hatte ein bissel was dabei und den Rest habe ich unterwegs geholt. Wenn für einen jede Sekunde zählt, dann führt an der Selbstverpflegung kein Weg vorbei. Wer ganz ambitioniert ist und Gewicht sparen will, positioniert seine Familie an der Strecke und lässt sich die Versorgung reichen
Jedoch kann ich das Thema wählerisch gut verstehen, denn wenn man empfindlich auf manche Zuckerersatzstoffe reagiert ist das nicht so lustig. Jedoch sind die meisten Magen/Darmprobleme auf zu wenig Flüßigkeit zurückzuführen. Ich bin auf Malto/Glucose/Salz/Zitronensaft Mischungen umgestiegen. Da brauche ich weder Riegel noch sonst was und somit hätte sich das Thema Verpflegung bei ausreichenden Trinkflaschen erledigt.

Der Albstadtmarathon ist eine schöne Sache und vielleicht sieht er mich 2019 auch wieder.

Edit: Sehe ja die Strecke hat sich leicht verändert im Gegensatz zu meiner Studentenzeit, wurde dadurch der Stau an den ersten Anstiegen entschärft? Vor allem der erste etwas knackigere Anstieg im Wald war immer etwas staubelastet damals.


----------



## onkel_doc (17. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen
natürlich werde ich dieses jahr auch wieder dabei sein.
immer wieder ne coole sache in albstadt...kollegen treffen und mit spass ambitioniert an den start gehen.

gross stau gibts eigentlich nicht mehr...wenn man vorne mitfährt zieht es sich schnell auseinander...auch den ersten "neuen" waldanstieg ist da problemlos...

was die verpflegung angeht setze ich dieses jahr ev auf meinen trinkrucksack...für mich gut weil ich niemanden habe der mir ne neue flasche reichen kann...und ich nicht stehenbleiben möchte an einer verpflegungsstelle wenn man ne gute gruppe hat.

zeit hoffe ich dieses jahr wieder unter 3:40h zu kommen...letzte jahr musste ich jemandem erste hilfe leisten bis zuschauer sich um ihn gekümmert haben...

Hoffe das wetter wird gut dann stehen da schon einige leute am streckenrand und feuern einen immer an...

bis denne...


----------



## unocz (17. April 2018)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ...letztes jahr musste ich jemandem erste hilfe leisten bis zuschauer sich um ihn gekümmert haben...



wurde ja dann auch honoriert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vertex999 (13. Juni 2018)

Moin, 
starte zum ersten mal dort und komme aus der Richtung Reutlingen Morgens angefahren.
Gibts Tips zum parken?


----------



## [email protected] (14. Juni 2018)

Je nachdem wie früh du da bist, kann man direkt an der Startaufstellung auf dem Parkplatz Festhalle gut parken. Der ist aber recht schnell voll. Ist dann auch vom Ziel nicht weit weg.

Genauso nahe an der Startaufstellung gibts noch den Parkplatz Eisplatz der aber wegen einem Neubau etwas verlegt wurde.

Rund um die Mazmannhalle gibts auch Parkplätze. Die liegen aber direkt im Startbereich, da muss man also zeitig anfahren, damit man überhaupt noch durchfahren darf.

Im Industriegebiet rund um die Rudolf-Diesel-Straße findet man dann meist auch spät noch einen Platz zum parken. Man muss dann aber auch etwas zurück bis zum Start.

Das Parkhaus am Bahnhof wird aktuell noch saniert, soweit ich weiß wird das auch bis zum Marathon nicht frei gegeben, d.H. das braucht man gar nicht erst anfahren.


----------



## Kofure (14. Juni 2018)

da war jemand schneller


----------



## Vertex999 (14. Juni 2018)

Danke für die Antworten.
Scheint ja doch einige Möglichkeiten zu geben. ;-)


----------



## TTT (2. Juli 2018)

Die Startnummern sind raus und der Veranstalter hat endlich auf die Kritik reagiert: Es dürfen nun deutlich mehr Fahrer vor dem Sponsorenblock starten. Das Rennen sollte dadurch fairer und auch sicherer werden. Die letzten Jahre haben sich da Dramen abgespielt!


----------



## Vertex999 (3. Juli 2018)

TTT schrieb:


> Die Startnummern sind raus und der Veranstalter hat endlich auf die Kritik reagiert: Es dürfen nun deutlich mehr Fahrer vor dem Sponsorenblock starten. Das Rennen sollte dadurch fairer und auch sicherer werden. Die letzten Jahre haben sich da Dramen abgespielt!



Warum was war da los?

Bin das erste mal dabei und hab ne 2000er Nummer. Ich vermute mal ich steh irgendwo im 2. Block ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (3. Juli 2018)

Dann stehst du jetzt auch vor den Sponsoren und alles ist gut! Der Sponsorenblock ist für den nächsten Startblock wie eine Wand. Man fährt genau in der ersten Engstelle/Steigung auf diesen auf. Viele Fahrer, die gegen das Zeitlimit 6h kämpfen, die wenig bis keine Rennerfahrung haben und quatschend nebeneinander fahren. Manche, die sich sogar einen Spaß draus machen, die Strecke zu blockieren! Letztes Jahr gab es beim Start wenigstens mal Aufrufe, fair zu sein und schnellere Fahrer passieren zu lassen. Da war es etwas besser. Es ist trotzdem ein Problem, wenn du die ganze Zeit mit deutlichem Geschwindigkeitsüberschuss durch den noch nicht entzerrten Sponsorenblock pflügen mußt. Es ist sau gefährlich und kostet auch Zeit und Kraft.


----------



## Tischgrill (3. Juli 2018)

Sponsorenblock ist der Block, der an Zugehörige der Sponsoren vergeben wird und die damit seither das Privileg bekommen haben, von vorne starten zu dürfen. Allerdings vertrug sich das nicht mit dem nachfolgenden Block, es trafen leistungsorientierte sub 3:30-Fahrer auf genussorientierte Fahrer die das Ganze eher als Tour betrachten. Dazu kam der neue Startort, bei dem die Blitzer Steige fehlt, die seither perfekt war zur Entzerrung da lang und breit und mehr hm bis zur ersten Abfahrt.


----------



## Vertex999 (3. Juli 2018)

Ah ok.. d


Tischgrill schrieb:


> Dazu kam der neue Startort, bei dem die Blitzer Steige fehlt, die seither perfekt war zur Entzerrung da lang und breit und mehr hm bis zur ersten Abfahrt.



Das heißt es wird auf den ersten Kilometern recht voll?!
Bin noch nie in so einer großen Gruppe gestartet und wenn dann bin ich vorher 3,8 Km geschwommen


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Juli 2018)

es geht am anfang schon arg zur sache...aber spätestens beim ersten anstieg zeigt es sich wer vorne mitfährt...
die letzten zwei jahr konnte ich immer direkt hinter den lizenzern starten...

vorher war es so dass ich auch immer hinter dem sponsorenblock gestartet bin und da kusstest du einiges an geduld mitbringen...


----------



## Tischgrill (3. Juli 2018)

Vertex999 schrieb:


> Ah ok.. d
> 
> 
> Das heißt es wird auf den ersten Kilometern recht voll?!
> Bin noch nie in so einer großen Gruppe gestartet und wenn dann bin ich vorher 3,8 Km geschwommen



 Vor allem brenzlig, weil erste schnelle Abfahrt schon recht früh, da Vorsicht walten lassen im dichten Pulk. War früher anders.


----------



## Vertex999 (3. Juli 2018)

Das heißt wahrscheinlich auch, dass an den Verpflegungsstellen viel los sein wird (wenn man nicht ganz vorne mitfährt).
Bin grad noch etwas unschlüssig ob es nicht sinnvoll ist  mit Trinkrucksack statt nur mit einer Flasche zu fahren


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Juli 2018)

falls du niemanden hast der dir flaschen reicht würde ich mit trinkrucksavk fahren wenn es um eine schnelle zeit geht...bin ich letztes jahr auch und am riva bike marathon hab ich es auch gemacht...

falls dir die letzte sekunde und minute egal ist anhalten auffüllen mit was auch immer und weiter...wenn dir das getränk auch egal ist...


----------



## Vertex999 (3. Juli 2018)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> falls du niemanden hast der dir flaschen reicht würde ich mit trinkrucksavk fahren wenn es um eine schnelle zeit geht...bin ich letztes jahr auch und am riva bike marathon hab ich es auch gemacht...


Hab ich mir schon fast so gedacht.

thx


----------



## Tischgrill (3. Juli 2018)

Wenn man nicht ganz vorne mitfährt spielt auch keine Rolle ob es an der Labe paar Sekunden länger dauert. Zwei Flaschen ans Rad und unterwegs nachfüllen lasse.


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Juli 2018)

Tischgrill schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht ganz vorne mitfährt spielt auch keine Rolle ob es an der Labe paar Sekunden länger dauert. Zwei Flaschen ans Rad und unterwegs nachfüllen lasse.


und wenn man in einer guten gruppe mitfährt die gruppe verlieren...
leider schon zu oft erlebt...da sind dann schnell mal minuten weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vertex999 (4. Juli 2018)

Yo werde den Rucksack nehmen.
Das mit der Gruppe hat mich überzeugt 

Wetter soll ja eher durchwachsen bis nass werden


----------



## unocz (4. Juli 2018)

Wetter wird top !


----------



## DanieleMassaro (4. Juli 2018)

Mich nervt es schon wieder, dass ich hinter den "Sponsoren" starten muss... war schon ein Slalom-Fahren letztes Jahr. Aber who rares. Werde es überleben 

Sonst noch jemand mit ner 4.000er Nummer?


----------



## muddymartin (5. Juli 2018)

Hat ja nun doch a bisserl geschüttet die beiden letzten Tage, heute und morgen ggf. auch nochmal ordentlich. Gibts schon Tendenzen zur Reifenwahl?


----------



## Vertex999 (5. Juli 2018)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Hat ja nun doch a bisserl geschüttet die beiden letzten Tage, heute und morgen ggf. auch nochmal ordentlich. Gibts schon Tendenzen zur Reifenwahl?


Um was soll ich mir denn noch Gedanken machen?! 

Dachte es wäre nur Waldautobahn und Asphalt zu fahren


----------



## muddymartin (5. Juli 2018)

Bin halt Schönwetterfahrer und hab schon Bammel vor den 3 Matschlöchern


----------



## Tischgrill (5. Juli 2018)

Ziehe v+h Schwalbe Muddy Mary auf mit 0,8 bar. Extreme Wetter- und Streckenbedingungen erfordern extreme Reifenwahl.


----------



## unocz (5. Juli 2018)

Tischgrill schrieb:


> Ziehe v+h Schwalbe Muddy Mary auf mit 0,8 bar. Extreme Wetter- und Streckenbedingungen erfordern extreme Reifenwahl.



Ernsthaft?


----------



## Tischgrill (5. Juli 2018)

unocz schrieb:


> Ernsthaft?


Ne, aber die Wetteraussichten sind lt. Wetteronline alles andere als berauschend. Hier bei Stuttgart regnet es schon seit gestern immer wieder, was sich bis morgen Abend auch nicht ändern soll. Wird halt wieder so Ding mit zwar trockenen Waldautobahnen aber einigen Matschlöchern. An der Kombi Race King v+h ändere ich aber seltenst etwas... denn die Fahrtechnik zählt.... Und ganz heftige Schlammrennen fahre ich nie mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DanieleMassaro (5. Juli 2018)

Hinten Thunder Burt und vorne Racing Ralph. Funktioniert immer solange es kein Dauerregen hat ;-)


----------



## andag (5. Juli 2018)

Ich werde  Rocket Ron - Thunder Burt fahren.


----------



## Tischgrill (6. Juli 2018)

Bei uns hat es jetzt seit 2 Tagen durchgesuppt, zur Stunde regnet es immer noch und bei meiner letzten Fahrt hat die Landschaft nur so getrieft und das Rad war eingeschlammt, weiss gar nicht warum die Medien grad so rumschreien von wegen Dürre und Waldbrand-Gefahr. Egal, Reifen montiere ich sicher nicht um.


----------



## andag (6. Juli 2018)

Tischgrill schrieb:


> Bei uns hat es jetzt seit 2 Tagen durchgesuppt, zur Stunde regnet es immer noch und bei meiner letzten Fahrt hat die Landschaft nur so getrieft und das Rad war eingeschlammt, weiss gar nicht warum die Medien grad so rumschreien von wegen Dürre und Waldbrand-Gefahr. Egal, Reifen montiere ich sicher nicht um.



Wo wohnst Du denn?


----------



## unocz (6. Juli 2018)

Nun die Gegend ist ja  ich der Rest von Deutschland 
Ab heute nachmittag sollte die Sonne rauskommen, dann kann es bis morgen trocknen und wir haben perfekte Bedingungen



PS. Sworks Renegade Gripton 2.3


----------



## Vertex999 (6. Juli 2018)

unocz schrieb:


> Nun die Gegend ist ja  ich der Rest von Deutschland
> Ab heute nachmittag sollte die Sonne rauskommen, dann kann es bis morgen trocknen und wir haben perfekte Bedingungen



Kommt drau an was man unter perfekten Bedingungen versteht 

https://www.proplanta.de/Agrar-Wetter/profi-wetter.php?SITEID=60


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (6. Juli 2018)

Vertex999 schrieb:


> Kommt drau an was man unter perfekten Bedingungen versteht
> 
> https://www.proplanta.de/Agrar-Wetter/profi-wetter.php?SITEID=60



Ja klar jeder hat so seine Vorlieben aber für mich hören sich um die 20°, mit einem Sonne/Wolkenmix, nicht so schlecht an


----------



## Vertex999 (6. Juli 2018)

unocz schrieb:


> Ja klar jeder hat so seine Vorlieben aber für mich hören sich um die 20°, mit einem Sonne/Wolkenmix, nicht so schlecht an


Da bin ich voll bei dir. Je wärmer desto besser


----------



## andag (6. Juli 2018)

DanieleMassaro schrieb:


> Hinten Thunder Burt und vorne Racing Ralph. Funktioniert immer solange es kein Dauerregen hat ;-)



Bleibst du dabei? Überlege gerade, ob ich hinten nicht doch den RoRo aufziehen soll. Auf den Videos sieht man einige schlammige Passagen im Wald. Hast du da Erfahrungen in Albstadt? Wäre auch interessant zu wissen, ob die Anstiege ggf rutschig sind. 
Danke vorab


----------



## Tischgrill (6. Juli 2018)

andag schrieb:


> Wo wohnst Du denn?


Großraum Stuttgart. Heute morgen nochmals Starkregen Typ "asiatischer Monsun", der nach einiger Zeit in den Typus "englischer Landregen" wechselte,. Jetzt ist der Wasserhahn mal zu, aber der Himmel immer noch mit Wolken dicht wie zubetoniert. Jedenfalls gefallen mir die ersten Hochrechnungen zur kommenden Wetterlage langsam besser.
Auch wenn wir Samstag Kaiserwetter bekommen SOLLTEN ... trocken wird das nicht mehr und einige Schlamm--/Rutschpassagen müssen definitiv einkalkuliert werden. Es gibt da auf der Strecke 3-4 dumme Stellen, die aber keinen grossen Anteil an den Gesamt-Km haben.


----------



## muddymartin (6. Juli 2018)

Tischgrill schrieb:


> Großraum Stuttgart. Heute morgen nochmals Starkregen Typ "asiatischer Monsun", der nach einiger Zeit in den Typus "englischer Landregen" wechselte,. Jetzt ist der Wasserhahn mal zu, aber der Himmel immer noch mit Wolken dicht wie zubetoniert. Jedenfalls gefallen mir die ersten Hochrechnungen zur kommenden Wetterlage langsam besser.
> Auch wenn wir Samstag Kaiserwetter bekommen SOLLTEN ... trocken wird das nicht mehr und einige Schlamm--/Rutschpassagen müssen definitiv einkalkuliert werden.



So sehe ich das auch, werde mit RoRo v/h antreten.


----------



## andag (6. Juli 2018)

muddymartin schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch, werde mit RoRo v/h antreten.



Ok. Dann schließe ich mich euch wohl an und tausche hinten nochmal. Der RoRo läuft ja an sich auch sehr gut.


----------



## schlamar (6. Juli 2018)

Aktuell mal wieder monsunartiger Regen auf der Alb. Wird auf jeden Fall eine rutschige Angelegenheit morgen...


----------



## andag (6. Juli 2018)

Wo gibts eigentlich die Startunterlagen? Finde dazu nix auf der HomePage


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juli 2018)

andag schrieb:


> Wo gibts eigentlich die Startunterlagen? Finde dazu nix auf der HomePage


https://www.albstadt-bike-marathon.de/marathon/
"
*Startnummernausgabe*:             

Freitag, 06.07.2018 von 16:00-19:00 Uhr

Samstag, 07.07.2018 ab 07:00 Uhr

Im Foyer der Festhalle Albstadt-Ebingen, Hohenzollernstr. 10"


----------



## andag (6. Juli 2018)

Oh. Sorry. Wer lesen kann, ist eindeutig im Vorteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andag (6. Juli 2018)

Danke


----------



## sorbit (6. Juli 2018)

Da der Boden sehr Saugfähig ist weil es lange Trocken war, glaube ich dass die Bedingungen nicht besser sein könnten! Ich freu mich auf morgen


----------



## andag (6. Juli 2018)

sorbit schrieb:


> Da der Boden sehr Saugfähig ist weil es lange Trocken war, glaube ich dass die Bedingungen nicht besser sein könnten! Ich freu mich auf morgen




Welche Reifenkombi fährst Du?


----------



## sorbit (6. Juli 2018)

andag schrieb:


> Welche Reifenkombi fährst Du?


Ich fahre hinten den Maxxis Aspen und Vorne den Ikon.


----------



## andag (6. Juli 2018)

Uih. Na, das ist ja immer ein schwieriges Thema. Ich habe die Aspen extra wieder runtergemacht, da ich den Grip unterirdisch fand. Es gelang mir einfach nicht bei losem Untergrund, nicht durch zu drehen. Aber vielleicht lag das ja auch an mir?! Du scheinst ja zufrieden zu sein?!

Den Ikon hatte nie in Erwägung gezogen, da er im Rollwiderstand (lt. Bicycle Rolling Resistance) 10 Watt mehr brauchte. 

Vielleicht macht man sich aber auch einfach zu viel Gedanken?!


----------



## sorbit (6. Juli 2018)

andag schrieb:


> Uih. Na, das ist ja immer ein schwieriges Thema. Ich habe die Aspen extra wieder runtergemacht, da ich den Grip unterirdisch fand. Es gelang mir einfach nicht bei losem Untergrund, nicht durch zu drehen. Aber vielleicht lag das ja auch an mir?! Du scheinst ja zufrieden zu sein?!
> 
> Den Ikon hatte nie in Erwägung gezogen, da er im Rollwiderstand (lt. Bicycle Rolling Resistance) 10 Watt mehr brauchte.
> 
> Vielleicht macht man sich aber auch einfach zu viel Gedanken?!



Also mein Hinterrad dreht eig nicht durch... Aber der Ikon rollt echt schlecht, nur der Grip ist halt echt gut. Deshalb lass ich den vorne drauf.


----------



## andag (6. Juli 2018)

sorbit schrieb:


> Also mein Hinterrad dreht eig nicht durch... Aber der Ikon rollt echt schlecht, nur der Grip ist halt echt gut. Deshalb lass ich den vorne drauf.




Hast du auch Erfahrungen mit Schwalbe? Falls ja, würde mich interessieren, ob du hinten Rocket Ron oder Thunder Burt fahren würdest?


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juli 2018)

Ich fahre einfach wie immer vorne Nobby Nic 2.25'' und hinten Racing Ralph 2.35''. Fertig.


----------



## sorbit (6. Juli 2018)

andag schrieb:


> Hast du auch Erfahrungen mit Schwalbe? Falls ja, würde mich interessieren, ob du hinten Rocket Ron oder Thunder Burt fahren würdest?



Früher bin ich hinten Racing ralph und vorne nobby nic gefahren. RR rollt schon super aber der Grip ist nicht so gut wie vom Ikon. und der NN ist eher was für All mountain. Dann als ich mein Orbea gekauft habe waren Maxxis drauf, v+h der Icon. Aber ich fahr jetzt tubeless.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DanieleMassaro (6. Juli 2018)

Also mein Thunder Burt hinten bleibt drauf. Bin vorhin bisschen die Stuttgarter Wälder abgefahren: matschfrei. Und für die 3-4 Stellen die evtl rutschig sind, lohnt sich ein Wechsel auf Ralph oder Ron nicht. Außerdem fahre ich morgen weil es Spaß machen soll. Wenn ich mal Rutsche und absteigen muss, dann ist das eben so und ich verliere 30sek ;-)


----------



## boxy (7. Juli 2018)

sorbit schrieb:


> Ich fahre hinten den Maxxis Aspen und Vorne den Ikon.



Mit welchem Druck  würde mcih mal interessieren?


----------



## DanieleMassaro (7. Juli 2018)

So ich nehme alles zurück. Thunder Burt hinten und angefahrener Rocket Ron vorne war die falsche Wahl. Zweimal hat es mich gelegt


----------



## sorbit (7. Juli 2018)

boxy schrieb:


> Mit welchem Druck  würde mcih mal interessieren?



So etwa 1,7bar...

War echt geil heute! Teilweise etwas matschig aber meist perfekte bedingungen. Hab versucht unter 4 std. Zu fahren aber am ende warens 4:09...


----------



## Tischgrill (7. Juli 2018)

Bin 3:47 gefahren, mir wars bergab teils zu rutschig, bin auf den glatten Steinen vorsichtig runter und hab sogar zweimal bergab geschoben. Leider damit wohl 10min. langsamer als letztes Jahr. Andere Reifen hätten auch nix geändert, bin eigentlich fast immer im Gripfenster geblieben, aber sicher ist sicher.


----------



## 4you2 (7. Juli 2018)

Knapp 10min. über meiner Bestzeit <4h, die Strecke war allerdings stellenweise schwieriger.
Bin alle steilen Abfahrten langsamer gefahren und bis auf einen kurzen,"unfahrbaren" Anstieg im Wald, gut durchgekommen.
Meine Conti Black Chillies sind immer perfekt für mich: VR Crossking 2.2, 1.7bar, HR Raceking 2.2, tubeless 1.8bar.
Hatte viel Spaß, vorallem mit dem Albstädter Publikum, geniale Unterstützung und freundliche Gänsehautmomente !!!
Herzlichen Dank, auch an die Albstätter Crew !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moggale (7. Juli 2018)

Kann es sein, das ich in den Falschen Startblock gesteckt wurde? Ich hab mich mit 4 Stunden angemeldet und war im Startblock E. Bin 3:58 gefahren, das passt also. Nach der ersten Auffahrt hatte ich nur noch Startblock C und D um mich herum und hab praktisch permanent Leute überholt. Zwischen Sprungschanze und Ziel waren es laut Zwischenzeit 280 Fahrer, also im Schnitt alle 25sec ein Überholvorgang. Die Fahrer der anderen Startblöcke hätten ja prinzipiell  schneller sein müssen und hatten ja 4 bzw. 8 Minuten Vorsprung.


----------



## DanieleMassaro (8. Juli 2018)

moggale schrieb:


> Kann es sein, das ich in den Falschen Startblock gesteckt wurde? Ich hab mich mit 4 Stunden angemeldet und war im Startblock E. Bin 3:58 gefahren, das passt also. Nach der ersten Auffahrt hatte ich nur noch Startblock C und D um mich herum und hab praktisch permanent Leute überholt. Zwischen Sprungschanze und Ziel waren es laut Zwischenzeit 280 Fahrer, also im Schnitt alle 25sec ein Überholvorgang. Die Fahrer der anderen Startblöcke hätten ja prinzipiell  schneller sein müssen und hatten ja 4 bzw. 8 Minuten Vorsprung.



Willkommen in Albstadt - menschlich einer der besten Marathons. Organisatorisch einer der schlechtesten. War die ersten 45min nur damit beschäftigt die Hobby-Sponsoren zu überholen. Die fahren links, rechts, mittig, nebeneinander ... ich hoffe das ändern Sie jetzt endlich mal!!!!!


----------



## TIGER-M (8. Juli 2018)

DanieleMassaro schrieb:


> Willkommen in Albstadt - menschlich einer der besten Marathons. Organisatorisch einer der schlechtesten. War die ersten 45min nur damit beschäftigt die Hobby-Sponsoren zu überholen. Die fahren links, rechts, mittig, nebeneinander ... ich hoffe das ändern Sie jetzt endlich mal!!!!!


Das finde ich auch grenzwertig. Einer hat schon beim zweiten Anstieg sein Rad hochgeschoben! Viele dieser Fahrer behindern wirklich die sportlichen Fahrer.


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Juli 2018)

war ganz gut fand ich...gehe immer gerne nach albstadt wegen der stimmung und freunde...

reifen hatte ich den maxxis ikon vo/hi...und hatte gut grip auch bei den abfahrten...

mit 3:47 knapp über der zeit von letztem jahr aber was solls...solange man fahrer mit lizens noch überholt...und keine sponsorenfahrer vor sich hat.

bei den 2000ern war der start super chillig und alle waren immer cool...kein gemaule oder gefluche...

party am abend top...


----------



## andag (9. Juli 2018)

Morgen. Bei mir war es ja mein erstes MTB Rennen und es gab viel Licht und Schatten. 

Mit welchem Tempo einige losfahren, war doch sehr überraschend. Aber das ist bei Triathlon‘s und Radrennen nicht anders. 

Gefahren bin ich ca. 3:14 Std. Lief eigentlich soweit ganz gut. So weit das Licht. Der Schatten war, dass ich nach ca. 45 min gestürzt bin und die Start anschließend nur noch in einem Loch befestigt war. Da ich befürchtete, dass sie sich irgendwann ganz verabschiedet, habe ich sie abgemacht und gefaltet  in die Trikottasche gesteckt. So weit so gut. Im Zieleinlauf wollte ich die Nummer dann provisorisch am Lenker festhalten. Und was passiert? Als ich um die letzte Linkskurve biege, merke ich, dass sich die Kette ganz außen verklemmt hatte und demzufolge ein treten nicht mehr möglich war. Also abgesprungen und unter großem Gejaule der Zuschauer ins Ziel gelaufen. Oh Mann!
In der ganzen Zielhektik, habe ich leider völlig übersehen, dass ich die Startnummer noch geknickt in der Hand hielt. Den Rest könnt ihr euch ggf denken. Keine einzige Zwischenzeit und natürlich auch keine Endzeit. Da ich im Rennen auch immer ohne Stopuhr fahre, habe ich zudem keine GPS Datei oder ähnliches. Jetzt muss ich versuchen, über das Zielfoto meine Zeit zu belegen, was leicht zu finden sein dürfte, da sonst keiner zu der Zeit (und wahrscheinlich auch generell) zu Fuß ins Ziel kam. 

Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, hätte die Zeit zudem für den 3. Platz in der AK gereicht. 

Bin mal gespannt, ob das mit dem Zielfoto funktioniert. Ansonsten Pech gehabt. 

„Wenn’s läuft, dann läufst!“


----------



## schlamar (9. Juli 2018)

andag schrieb:


> Keine einzige Zwischenzeit und natürlich auch keine Endzeit.


Warum genau soll der Transponder nicht funktionieren, wenn du die Startnummer in der Hand hältst anstatt am Lenker?! Selbst in der Trikottasche könnte der Transponder funktionieren. Recht merkwürdig die ganze Geschichte... 



andag schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, ob das mit dem Zielfoto funktioniert. Ansonsten Pech gehabt.


Würde mich doch sehr wundern. Die ganzen Zwischenzeiten gibt's ja nicht ohne Grund, abkürzen kann ja ansonsten jeder.


----------



## DanieleMassaro (9. Juli 2018)

andag schrieb:


> [...] habe ich sie abgemacht und gefaltet  in die Trikottasche gesteckt [...]



Und genau da ist vermutlich der Empfänger kaputt gegangen —> keine Zwischenzeiten, keine Endzeit = keine Platzierung. 

Wie war denn deine Startnummer?


----------



## andag (9. Juli 2018)

DanieleMassaro schrieb:


> Und genau da ist vermutlich der Empfänger kaputt gegangen —> keine Zwischenzeiten, keine Endzeit = keine Platzierung.
> 
> Wie war denn deine Startnummer?




2458. warum?


----------



## andag (9. Juli 2018)

DanieleMassaro schrieb:


> Und genau da ist vermutlich der Empfänger kaputt gegangen —> keine Zwischenzeiten, keine Endzeit = keine Platzierung.
> 
> Leider geht so ne große Startnummer ohne Knicken ja nicht ins Trikot.


----------



## Vertex999 (10. Juli 2018)

Da es mein erster MTB Marathon war , bin ich eigentlich ziemlich entspannt und ohne große Erwartungen angereist.
Allerdings hab ich mich auf den ersten 40 Km so  mit reissen lassen, dass ich hintenraus extrem geplatzt bin 

hab das ganze Ding im Vorfeld auf die leichte Schulter genommen. Nicht gescheit gegessen am Abend davor, kein richtiges Frühstück, zu schnell angefahren, zu spät angefangen zu verpflegen

Wer hätte denn bei den ganzen Berichten auch gedacht, dass die Strecke so hart wird hintenraus

Nach knapp 4:30.xx war ich dann auch endlich im Ziel.

Ich glaube ich hab noch ne Rechnung offen dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (10. Juli 2018)

Vertex999 schrieb:


> Da es mein erster MTB Marathon war , bin ich eigentlich ziemlich entspannt und ohne große Erwartungen angereist.
> Allerdings hab ich mich auf den ersten 40 Km so  mit reissen lassen, dass ich hintenraus extrem geplatzt bin
> 
> hab das ganze Ding im Vorfeld auf die leichte Schulter genommen. Nicht gescheit gegessen am Abend davor, kein richtiges Frühstück, zu schnell angefahren, zu spät angefangen zu verpflegen
> ...


 ja das ende hat es insich...die ersten 40km bis zur achamze sind immer sauschnell...ich bin es dieses jahr bissel chilliger angegangen und konnte hinten raus noch einigermassen normal fahren...


----------



## Vertex999 (10. Juli 2018)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ja das ende hat es insich...die ersten 40km bis zur achamze sind immer sauschnell...ich bin es dieses jahr bissel chilliger angegangen und konnte hinten raus noch einigermassen normal fahren...



So wird mein Plan nächstes Jahr sein...

Wie einfach doch so alles sein kann....


----------



## TIGER-M (10. Juli 2018)

Vertex999 schrieb:


> So wird mein Plan nächstes Jahr sein...
> 
> Wie einfach doch so alles sein kann....


Und was soll dann die Zielzeit sein?


----------



## Vertex999 (11. Juli 2018)

TIGER-M schrieb:


> Und was soll dann die Zielzeit sein?



Keine Ahnung, gerne schneller als dieses Jahr aber zumindest das Ding ordentlich zu Ende fahren.


----------



## Lucky_Houdala (3. Januar 2021)

Albstadt Bike Marathon 2021: 
Ich habe mich für dieses Jahr aus einer Laune heraus angemeldet, weil ich als gebürtiger Albstädter da immer schon mal fahren wollte. Die Veranstalter will ich auch unterstützen, auch wenn mir bewusst ist, dass das Ganze immer noch komplett ausfallen kann.
Mein Ziel ist, ohne Defekte das Ziel zu sehen und mich unterwegs weder zu verletzen noch anderen allzu sehr im Weg rumfahren. Da es mein allererstes Rennen überhaupt wäre, habe ich als Zeit bei der Anmeldung mal eine Besenwagenzeit (?) von 06:45. Damit stünde man dann im letzten Block, oder? 
Zweite Anfänger-Frage: Kriegt jeder Block seine Startzeit oder löst der Transponder in der Startnummer die Zeit schon beim Start aus? Ich würde ja aus technischen Gründen tippen, dass nur die Zeitmessung im Ziel individuell erfolgt. 
Dritte Frage: Ich habe vor, die Strecke davor mal zu fahren und kenne den Teil bis zur Burgfelder Steige auch einigermaßen. Verfahren wird man sich in Albstadt eher nicht, oder? Dann mache ich nämlich Navigatigation per Uhr am Handgelenk und verzichte auf mein altes Garmin eTrex35, das keine so optimale Halterung am Fahrrad hat. Wattzahlen und Co. brauch ich jetzt in meinem Stadium sicher nicht, höchstens Puls noch von Interesse, damit ich nicht zu schnell starte.

Falls einer Muße hat, mir da ein paar Tips zu geben, wäre das sehr freundlich.


----------



## von dr alb ra (3. Januar 2021)

zu 1.) ja du wirst im letzten block starten.

zu 2.) dein transponder löst am start deine zeit aus und im ziel stoppt sie, also hast deine zeit. block zeit gibts nur im ersten.

zu 3.) nee am tag des abm wird verfahren schwierig weil alles ausgeschildert ist. zum trainieren gibt's so viele  gpx zum downloaden die du auf dein garmin oder smarty laden kannst.

viel glück und immer kette rechts....bin abm über 10 mal gefahren


----------



## Tischgrill (3. Januar 2021)

von dr alb ra schrieb:


> zu 1.) ja du wirst im letzten block starten.
> 
> zu 2.) dein transponder löst am start deine zeit aus und im ziel stoppt sie, also hast deine zeit. block zeit gibts nur im ersten.
> 
> ...


Amen. Damit wäre alles gesagt.
(Fahre seit 2001 dort jedesmal mit bis auf 1mal...uups, auch schon 20 Jahre her)


----------



## Lucky_Houdala (3. Januar 2021)

Danke für die schnelle und umfassende Aufklärung! Ich bin dann mal gespannt, ob alles stattfindet und wie das als Teilnehmer so wird. Gibt’s auch ein 11. Mal beim ABM für von dr Alb ra oder duasch dr des nemme oa?


----------



## Tischgrill (3. Januar 2021)

Finde ich nur seltsam:
a) Kurzstrecke selbes Startgeld wie Langstrecke. Und b) Ebike-Wertung auch auf Kurzstrecke, aber für 10€ weniger. Nicht dass ich es nicht zahlen könnte, verstehe aber das Prinzip nicht dahinter. Ist das weil der E-Biker Stromkosten für seine Akkuladung fürs Rennen hat zum Ausgleich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## von dr alb ra (3. Januar 2021)

Lucky_Houdala schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle und umfassende Aufklärung! Ich bin dann mal gespannt, ob alles stattfindet und wie das als Teilnehmer so wird. Gibt’s auch ein 11. Mal beim ABM für von dr Alb ra oder duasch dr des nemme oa?


Hab nach geschaut und war seit 2006 bis auf 2017 und 2019 immer dabei. Ich Staple immer niedrig


----------



## Sebl1981 (26. Januar 2021)

Jemand auf der Langstrecke mit Starrgabel unterwegs? Albstadt Event wäre Neuland für mich. Mit was in etwa zu vergleichen? Ultra-Bike oder mehr wie Sigma Marathon? Diese kenne ich. Sigma finde ich zu ruppig für Starrgabel.


----------



## Lucky_Houdala (26. Januar 2021)

aka schrieb:


> Ich bin 2x mit Starrgabel gefahren. Die Strecke braucht echt keine Federgabel.



Hallo Sebi, die Frage wurde vor Jahren schon mal gestellt und beantwortet. Hab’s per Suchfunktion gefunden. Als gebürtiger Albstädter (der aber die komplette Strecke nicht kennt) würde ich auch sagen, dass es ohne geht. Den Videos nach, die ich gesehen habe, sind Albstadts feine Wurzel-Trails nicht Teil der Strecke, also fast nur Schotter, Gras und Asphalt.


----------



## Teppichmesser (26. Januar 2021)

@Sebl1981 
Kommt natürlich immer auf den Fahrer selbst an, und dessen Vorlieben, und ob er sonst auch öfters starr unterwegs ist.
Ich selbst bin den AMB schon mehrmals mit Starrgabel gefahren.
Für mich ging das gut - die Strecke lässt das zu.
Viele andere die noch nie starr gefahren sind würden wohl sagen - geht überhaupt nicht.
Man wird ja eh immer komisch angeschaut, wenn man in nemm MTB ne Starrgabel drin hat.


----------



## Teppichmesser (26. Januar 2021)

Tischgrill schrieb:


> Finde ich nur seltsam:
> a) Kurzstrecke selbes Startgeld wie Langstrecke. Und b) Ebike-Wertung auch auf Kurzstrecke, aber für 10€ weniger. Nicht dass ich es nicht zahlen könnte, verstehe aber das Prinzip nicht dahinter. Ist das weil der E-Biker Stromkosten für seine Akkuladung fürs Rennen hat zum Ausgleich?


Wurde wohl abgeändert - wenn ich mir nun die Startgelder anschau
Kurz und E Bike gleich 
Langstrecke 10€ mehr


----------



## Flo-HH (12. April 2021)

Servus,

mal eine Fachfrage in die Runde.Gibt es eine Tendenz,ob der Marathon stattfinden kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tischgrill (12. April 2021)

Eher nicht, nachdem es jetzt wieder von offizieller Stelle der Politik einen Ausblick für Lockdown bis in drn Juni gibt. Und dann kann spätestens hier den Veranstalter verstehen, dass es sowas wie Planungssicherheit absolut nicht mehr gibt


----------



## Bindsteinracer (12. April 2021)

Flo-HH schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> mal eine Fachfrage in die Runde.Gibt es eine Tendenz,ob der Marathon stattfinden kann?


Ich glaube wir Racer können froh sein wenn ggf was im Herbst statt findet.
Akt mache ich mir für Zeitnahe Großveranstaltungen keine Hoffnungen.


----------



## Tischgrill (12. April 2021)

Ultrabike und Albstadt fällt aus dem Raster auch für mich. Dieses Frühjahr ist eh schon Essig mit 3 Events die ich mitmachen wollte. Hoffe noch auf Ende August vielleicht den Grand Raid oder Nationalpark Bike. Dann im September den Schwarzwald-Marathon in Furtwangen und die Alb Gold Trophy. Schade, wieder mit ungewissem Ziel trainieren, vielleicht verbessere ich mich wieder in meinen persönlichen  Hausstreckenbestzeiten auf Strava, kenn ich ja von 2020 mittlerweile.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (12. April 2021)

Tischgrill schrieb:


> Schade, wieder mit ungewissem Ziel trainieren,


Sieh’s so 
Hauptsache raus an die frische Luft.
Und fit und gesund bleiben


----------



## baloo (13. April 2021)

Tischgrill schrieb:


> Ultrabike und Albstadt fällt aus dem Raster auch für mich. Dieses Frühjahr ist eh schon Essig mit 3 Events die ich mitmachen wollte. Hoffe noch auf Ende August vielleicht den Grand Raid oder Nationalpark Bike. Dann im September den Schwarzwald-Marathon in Furtwangen und die Alb Gold Trophy. Schade, wieder mit ungewissem Ziel trainieren, vielleicht verbessere ich mich wieder in meinen persönlichen  Hausstreckenbestzeiten auf Strava, kenn ich ja von 2020 mittlerweile.


Hoffe auch auf den goldenen Herbst! GR und NPM wären super wenns klappen würde!!!
Nächste Woche soll entschieden werden ob der Dreiländer Giro durchgeführt werden soll, wenn der abgesagt wird, dann wird es für alle anderen Veranstaltungen im Alpenraum schwierig eine Bewilligung im Juni/Juli für eine Druchführung zu bekommen!


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (14. April 2021)

Hi




Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir Racer können froh sein wenn ggf was im Herbst statt findet.
> Akt mache ich mir für Zeitnahe Großveranstaltungen keine Hoffnungen.



Ja, da muß ich dir zustimmen, gerade wo sich jetzt auch noch die brasilianische Covid-Variante ausbreitet. 

Ich lege eine halbwegs ernsthafte Hoffnung auf Rennen ab September/ Oktober, und hoffe, dass ich für z.B. Alb Gold Trophy nicht zu optimistisch bin. 

Ich versuche diese Saison wie in 2020 auch, manchmal seehr lange Touren zu machen. In 2020 hat mir als Motivation der Q-Cup sehr geholfen, aber es sieht so aus, als ob er heuer wohl leider nicht stattfinden wird...

Naja, ich versuche, so schwer es auch ist,  optimistisch zu sein, und den Spaß an einer der schönsten - wenn nicht sogar der schönsten 👍 Sportart die es gibt, nicht zu verlieren. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Lucky_Houdala (30. April 2021)

Der Albstadt Bike Marathon 2021 ist leider abgesagt:








						Albstadt-Bike-Marathon erneut abgesagt: Organisatoren ziehen Reißleine
					

Wie bereits im Vorjahr kann das traditionsreiche Radsport-Event in Albstadt nicht stattfinden. Am Donnertag teilten die Organisatoren des ASSA ABLOY Albstadt-Bike-Marathons mit, dass dieser „schweren Herzens“ abgesagt werden müsse. Die Verantwortlichen ho




					www.zak.de


----------



## Commongood (14. Mai 2021)

Hätte jemand Interesse, den ABM2021 dennoch gemeinsam an dem Tag zu fahren?
Falls ja und die angestrebte Zeit bei 3:45-4:15 Std. liegt, würde ich mich über eine Kontaktaufnahme freuen. Evtl. findet sich eine kleine, lustige Gruppe


----------



## Meyers (28. Juni 2022)

Neues Jahr, neues Glück? Für mich 1. Mal ABM und 1. Marathon überhaupt - bin schon ganz nervös  Die Diskussionen hier haben mir aber wenigstens die Fragen im Vorfeld beantwortet 

Vielleicht sind einige der Wiederholungstäter ja wieder am Start!?


----------



## Lucky_Houdala (28. Juni 2022)

Bin kein Wiederholungstäter, dieses Jahr zum allerersten Mal in Albstadt. Bei organisatorischen Fragen (Parken,Einfahren etc.) kann ich vielleicht noch helfen,da in Albstadt aufgewachsen.

Edit: Auch nervös. Bei mir geht's aufgrund der schlechten Form nur ums Ziel sehen 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (29. Juni 2022)

Als local ist ABM natürlich Pflicht.  Ist jetzt mein 13. Start und bin nach wie vor hyped.


----------



## moggale (29. Juni 2022)

Auch wieder am Start, mein Startplatz von 2020 😅
Nach einem verkorksten Saisonanfang (mehrere Monate krankheitsbedingt Trainingsfrei) wird es dieses Jahr wohl nichts mit dem selbstgesteckten Ziel die 3:30 zu knacken (letztes Mal waren es 3:36). Nächstes Jahr wird alles besser 😂


----------



## Meyers (29. Juni 2022)

Ich hab mich mit 4:30 h angemeldet und hoffe, dass die Form mit der eigenen Selbstüberschätzung mithalten kann. Probe mit halber KM- und HM-Zahl verlief eigentlich vielversprechend, aber was weiß ich...  

Tipps wo man sich einrollen kann (auch mit Steigung), nehme ich gerne!
Parken sollte doch eigentlich klappen - bin doch dank Bike mobil vor Ort!? Wann peilt ihr an dort zu sein?
Für meinen Begleittroß wäre vielleicht noch interessant, wie man am unkompliziertesten mit dem Auto zum Bergspringt kommt. Hab mir die ganzen Straßensperrungen noch nicht angeschaut und kenne mich in den Teilorten und dazwischen auch nicht wirklich aus. Werde vermutlich über Bitz oder Tailfingen anfahren.
und wie läuft das denn unterwegs: kommuniziert ihr da mit euren MitradlerInnen, wenn ihr in ner guten Gruppe seid / überholen wollt, es aber eng ist / sonstige Ansagen, etc. Oder macht sowieso jeder sein Ding?


----------



## Tischgrill (29. Juni 2022)

Bitzer Steige ist gut zum Einrollen, allerdings komme ich immer mehr davon ab,  weil jeder Km Rumfahren auch Tagesenergie kostet, und gerade auf der zehrenden Albstadtpiste braucht man ne Menge davon. Dann lieber etwas gemütlicher starten.


----------



## Lucky_Houdala (29. Juni 2022)

Ich stelle die Tage mal einen Screenshot oder GPX-Datei mit einer flachen Einrollstrecke hier rein, die von Ebingen aus nach Truchtelfingen führt und die man um mehr oder weniger lange Anstiege erweitern könnte. Wäre alles Straße und teilweise auf dem ersten Marathon-Streckenabschnitt. Fürs flach einrollen können wir uns ggf. verabreden. Bei Interesse gerne PM schreiben.


----------



## [email protected] (30. Juni 2022)

Meyers schrieb:


> Für meinen Begleittroß wäre vielleicht noch interessant, wie man am unkompliziertesten mit dem Auto zum Bergspringt kommt. Hab mir die ganzen Straßensperrungen noch nicht angeschaut und kenne mich in den Teilorten und dazwischen auch nicht wirklich aus. Werde vermutlich über Bitz oder Tailfingen anfahren.
> und wie läuft das denn unterwegs: kommuniziert ihr da mit euren MitradlerInnen, wenn ihr in ner guten Gruppe seid / überholen wollt, es aber eng ist / sonstige Ansagen, etc. Oder macht sowieso jeder sein Ding?


Die Frage ist, wohin kommt dein Begleittroß? Wenn der auch zum Start an der Mazmannhalle ist, ist es recht easy: Einfach auf der Hauptstraße durch den "Talgang" Richtung Norden durch Tailfingen und Onstmettingen druch. (Google Maps Route) Kurz nach Onstmettingen ist an der alten Skischanze die Sprintwertung und da gibts auch extra Parkplätze. Siehe entsprechend "Hot Spot 1" auf der Hot Spot Seite vom ABM

Bzgl. Kommunikation: Da gibts solche und solche. Überholen wird i.d.R. durch ein kurzes "links" oder "rechts" angekündigt, je nachdem wo du vorbei willst. Gibt auch Leute die sich gemütlich nebeneinander fahrend unterhalten, mir fehlt im Rennen für solche Unterhaltungen aber i.d.R. die Luft


----------



## Lucky_Houdala (30. Juni 2022)

Im Anhang mein Vorschlag für eine Einrollrunde ab Mazmannhalle. Man kann die auch so abkürzen, dass es fast komplett flach bleibt.


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juli 2022)

Neben der Verlegung vom Start Zielbereich ans Albstadtion/Mazmannhalle gibts jetzt auch eine Änderung in Lautlingen: https://www.albstadt-bike-marathon.de/news/

Laut Zeitungsartikel fällt zum ausgleich eine Schleife an anderer Stelle weg.


----------



## Lucky_Houdala (7. Juli 2022)

Die Änderungen der Strecken sind jetzt auch bei den GPX-Downloads berücksichtigt,
siehe 








						> Strecke
					

Achtung! Das Befahren der Strecke vor dem Wettkampf (nach Kartenausschnitt oder GPS-Daten) erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr. Die Strecke ist weder abgesichert, noch können wir die Genauigkeit der GPS-Daten zusichern.




					www.albstadt-bike-marathon.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Commongood (8. Juli 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

leider muss ich alleine anreisen.

Kann man sein Bike zur Startnummernausgabe mitnehmen? Sonst muss ich es auf dem Dach abschließen und hinlaufen, falls es keinen Parkplatz gibt.

Habe eine längere Anreise, zieht ihr dabei die Radhose schon auf der Anreise an oder vor Ort?

Grüße


----------



## moggale (8. Juli 2022)

Rad kannst du mit zur Anmeldung nehmen und dann draußen abschließen.


----------



## Meyers (12. Juli 2022)

Schön (und anstrengend) wars!  Ich bin mit meinen 4:25 h super zufrieden und es lief, bis auf 2x Kette runter, wirklich besser als erwartet. Auf den Abfahrten hab ich mich zwar wie auf rohen Eiern gefühlt (Schotter und Kurven in Kombi sind nicht so meins mit XC Reifen), aber dafür konnte ich die letzten 30 Minuten nochmal richtig Gas geben und einige Plätze gut machen. Gefühlt war ich auf der zweiten Hälfte sowieso für meine Verhältnisse überraschend stark unterwegs...
Bin Ende 4000er Block gestartet und hatte bis zur Bitzer Steige etwas Hektik wegen wenig Platz und langsameren Fahrern, aber ab dann lief es flüßig durch. Total überrascht hat mich hinterher mein Puls: 171 im Schnitt und 75 % zwischen 160 und 180 - hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten, dass ich das über nen längeren Zeitraum durchhalte! Erfreuliche Erkenntnis 

Kleinere Anekdoten:

die 1-2 etwas ruppigeren Downhills aufm Tandem finde ich mutig. Kommentar der hinteren Fahrerin: "Er hat das vorne im Griff und ich seh hinten nichts, nur so funktionierts"
hab ganz schnell meine Wahoo-Navigation ausgemacht, nachdem ich selbst gemerkt habe wie nervig das Gepiepse der anderen bereits ist
die Vielfalt an Radlern und ihren Bikes - da könnte ich nen Abend lang drüber philosophieren! trotz Tendenz in Richtung >5.000 Euro Bikes, Verwissenschaftlichung des Trainings und sonstigen Schnick-Schnack-Trends musste ich feststellen, dass es ein doch sehr integrativer Sport ist, den eigentlich jeder machen und Spaß dabei haben kann.
Schürfwunden und krampfende Radler (mit samt Bike in der Verpflegungsstation umgekippt ) gab es doch einige
Kommunikation unter den Fahrern ist sicherlich ausbaufähig: die meisten sind fast schon erschrocken, wenn ich mein Überholen vorher angekündigt habe

Was dabei wirklich zu erwähnen ist: Ich fand die Orga drum rum und insbesondere die Stimmung an der Strecke der Hammer! Wie jeder Teilort und jede Nachbarschaft ein Fest daraus macht die Fahrer anzufeuern, ist wirklich toll. Und die Verpflegungsstationen, Streckenposten und Sanis (was ich so am Rand gesehen habe), haben ihren Job 1a gemacht. Toilettensituation vor Start war hingegen bescheiden :/

Wie erging es euch? Und wie sehen es die alten Hasen im Vergleich zu früher? Was habt ihr so an besonderen Geschichten entlang der Strecke mitbekommen? Gibt es irgendwo Blogs/Berichte aus Jedermannsperspektive?


----------



## Tischgrill (12. Juli 2022)

Hier wäre so ein alter Hase (seit 2001 fast immer), kann aber nix dazu sagen, da wegen Zeitmangel, Stress und ständigen Infekten dieses Jahr nicht am Start gewesen.


----------



## Sebl1981 (12. Juli 2022)

War dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal dabei 😀👍 super organisiert. Strecke leicht zu fahren, xc für Jedermann. Mein Startblock war E.  Nächstes Jahr bin ich sicherlich wieder dabei. Bin gespannt wann die Bilder online sind.... Viele Grüße Sebastian


----------



## Meyers (12. Juli 2022)

Sebl1981 schrieb:


> War dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal dabei 😀👍 super organisiert. Strecke leicht zu fahren, xc für Jedermann. Mein Startblock war E.  Nächstes Jahr bin ich sicherlich wieder dabei. Bin gespannt wann die Bilder online sind.... Viele Grüße Sebastian


Ich hab eben die Benachrichtung erhalten, dass sie jetzt online sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebl1981 (12. Juli 2022)

Meyers schrieb:


> Ich hab eben die Benachrichtung erhalten, dass sie jetzt online sind...


Ich jetzt auch 😀👍


----------



## sven1 (12. Juli 2022)

Ich war zum ersten Mal dabei und war schwer begeistert. Die Zuschauer sind schon der Wahnsinn, wobei ich erst beim Schneiden des Videos so richtig gesehen habe, wo da überall Zuschauer standen ;-) Mich würde aber auch mal der Vergleich mit früheren Jahren interessieren. Es waren ja heuer deutlich weniger Starter als sonst, hat sich das auch auf die Zahl der Zuschauer ausgewirkt? Ist schon krass, wie die Teilnehmerzahlen runtergegangen sind in letzter Zeit, selbst bei so beliebten Events wie Albstadt.

Ich hatte erst die Befürchtung dass ich als Ersttäter von ganz hinten starten muss, aber zum Glück wurde das, was man bei der Anmeldung angegeben hatte, berücksichtigt und ich konnte im zweiten Block starten. Es lief super, die Zeit war dann am Ende sogar etwas besser als erwartet. Ein paar von den Schotterabfahrten fand ich aber auch ziemlich rutschig.

Mein Video vom Rennen gibt's hier:





Gruss
Sven


----------



## Lucky_Houdala (12. Juli 2022)

Meyers schrieb:


> Schön (und anstrengend) wars!  Ich bin mit meinen 4:25 h super zufrieden und es lief, bis auf 2x Kette runter, wirklich besser als erwartet. Auf den Abfahrten hab ich mich zwar wie auf rohen Eiern gefühlt (Schotter und Kurven in Kombi sind nicht so meins mit XC Reifen), aber dafür konnte ich die letzten 30 Minuten nochmal richtig Gas geben und einige Plätze gut machen. Gefühlt war ich auf der zweiten Hälfte sowieso für meine Verhältnisse überraschend stark unterwegs...
> Bin Ende 4000er Block gestartet und hatte bis zur Bitzer Steige etwas Hektik wegen wenig Platz und langsameren Fahrern, aber ab dann lief es flüßig durch. Total überrascht hat mich hinterher mein Puls: 171 im Schnitt und 75 % zwischen 160 und 180 - hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten, dass ich das über nen längeren Zeitraum durchhalte! Erfreuliche Erkenntnis
> 
> Kleinere Anekdoten:
> ...


Ich würde mich mit letzter Startblock (G) und 5:46 mal als Jedermann bezeichnen 😄 Zudem habe ich als Albstadt-Kind schon lange Berührung mit dem Rennen. Ich kann ja mal etwas Längeres schreiben, wenn das hier gewünscht ist. Einfach per Like abstimmen 😉


----------



## Tischgrill (12. Juli 2022)

@sven1 Der Teilnehmerschwund liegt daran, dass seit Corona viele aufs E-Bike umgestiegen sind. Und Albstadt ist halt kein E-Bike Rennen. Haben andere Veranstalter aber auch gemerkt, siehe auch den Black Forest Ultra. Da werden ab jetzt viele Rennen auf der Kippe stehen, die sich eine gewisse Masse an Teilnehmer finanzierten. Ich kenne Albstadt noch von früher, als man sich schon im Januar schleunigst beeilen musste mit der Anmeldung, da noch vor der Faschingszeit die Startplätze ausgebucht waren.


----------



## [email protected] (13. Juli 2022)

Ich fands dieses Jahr wieder ein super Event. Trotz Corona-Pause und reduziertem Training wegen Vaterschaft bin ich mit meinen 04:58h ganz zufrieden. Ich hatte mich mental schon an 5:30h gewöhnt. 

Zuschauer waren wieder super. Auch den neuen Start/Ziel-Bereich an der Mazmannhalle finde ich gut, in der Fußgängerzone wurde es dann doch einfach sehr eng wenn mal 1000 Fahrer im Ziel waren. Ebenfalls das der Freitag wieder mehr Richtung Kinder/Familien-Event geht statt Lizenzrennen zu fahren finde ich eine sinnvolle Entwicklung. Leider haben wir das Laufradrennen zeitlich verpasst.

Von daher: Ich bin 2023 auch wieder dabei. 

Und @sven1 : Cooles Video.


----------



## Fortis76 (13. Juli 2022)

@sven1 da bist du genau hinter mir gestartet.
Super Zeit von dir. Ich mag die Strecke nicht so, zu wenig längere Anstiege und auch zu wenige technische Stellen. Die Atmossphäre ist aber toll.


----------



## Lucky_Houdala (16. Juli 2022)

Bericht aus der Jedermannsperspektive:

Nach meinem Start beim Waldhaus Bike Marathon eine Woche davor wusste ich,dass meine Form nicht gerade doll ist. Also war das Selbstvertrauen nicht unbedingt ausgeprägt, als ich am darauffolgenden Samstag beim Albstadt Bike Marathon an den Start ging. Meine Anmeldung stand aber schon seit 2020 und als Albstädter Gewächs wollte ich da seit meiner Kindheit mal mitmachen. Ich hatte Startblock "G" auf meiner Startnummer stehen. Eigentlich dachte ich erst, das G steht für "Gewichtsreduktion", aber als ich mich so am Lizenzblock und den nachfolgenden Blöcken vorbeischlängelte, konnte ich gefühlt nur Asketen und ihre Carbon-Raketen erkennen. Im Startblock "G" gab es dann immerhin ein paar Leute,die sich davon optisch klar unterschieden. Zum Beispiel durch Sandalen, 26-Zoll Bikes aus den 90ern oder eben durch einen höheren Bauchumfang. Es waren allerdings nicht so viele, wie ich erwartet hatte. Wir rollten recht auch zügig als gedacht über die Startlinie und über das erste kleine Flachstück aus Ebingen raus. Am ersten Anstieg im "Tennental" bildete ich zeitweise das Schlusslicht mit einem Biker mit Sandalen und eben jenem 26-Zoll-Bike mit V-Brakes. Man kannn sich aber nett unterhalten, wenn man langsam fährt ;-) Das habe ich dann auf den nächsten Metern zum "Waldheim" hoch auch mit einem anderen Biker von der Reutlinger Alb gemacht. Der erzählte unter anderem von der Schönbuch Trophy und dem Alb-Gold-Marathon und machte mir damit den Mund schon gut wässrig.
Erstmal mussten wir aber den heutigen Tag überstehen. Ich hatte ab dem Waldheim schon nicht mehr ganz den Überblick, wer noch hinter uns war (bis auf einen vom einem Defekt Geplagten) und so hieß es dezent zulegen. Leider stellte ich auf dem Degerfeld fest, dass mein Sattel samt Stütze langsam im Sattelrohr verschwand. Also erstmal anhalten und die Klemme anziehen. Das ist mir später noch zwei Mal passiert und war echt nervig. Notiz an mich: Nie am Morgen vor dem Rennen den Sattel tauschen und dabei die Montagepaste allzu großzügig verwenden! 

Etwa auf Höhe Flugplatz Degerfeld hatte ich das Feld dann wieder und konnte bis zur ersten Verpflegung ein paar Plätze gutmachen. Danach fuhr man mehr oder weniger zügig auf der Hochfläche Richtung Onstmettingen. Zeitweise klebte ich dabei am Hinterrad eines etwas älteren Herren,der ein Team-Trikot einer Albstädter Firma trug. Als ich irgendwann dachte, ich muss auch mal was tun, überholte ich ihn. Links wohlgemerkt. Dabei rief er mir zu: "Nicht rechts überholen! In Deutschland haben wir Rechtsfahrgebot!" Das Ganze in einem Ton,der jedem Schulmeister zur Ehre gereicht hätte. Erst dachte ich, der scherzt  und grinste nur, aber es war ihm tatsächlich ernst. Vielleicht bin ich auch mal kurz rechts neben seinem Hinterrad gefahren, aber so weit am Ende des Feldes ist sowieso immer massig Platz auf der Ebene und am Berg. Und wir dahinten fahren ja um nix. 
Kommentiert habe ich das nicht. Stattdessen habe ich stärker in die Pedale getreten, um möglichst viel Platz zwischen uns zu bringen. Das Wetter und die Stimmung waren viel zu gut, um mit so einem Miesepeter zu streiten.
Da ich ihn wie gewünscht nicht wiedersah, gab es auch kein Problem mehr. Dafür begann ein anderes Problem: Ich bekam leichte Magenschmerzen. Der Müsliriegel eines Unternehmers, der seine weithin berüchtigte Radiowerbung aus schwäbischer Sparsamkeit angeblich selbst spricht, liegt wohl ebenso schwer im Magen wie die Werbung. Möglicherweise lag es auch an der Kombi Banane und Wasser mit Kohlensäure, das ich unterwegs von Zuschauern gereicht bekam. Wie auch immer: Am Zollernsteighof vorbei fühlte ich mich nicht gerade toll. Da ich jedoch einen weiteren Albstadt-Debütanten traf, motivierte mich das und gemeinsam ging es Richtung Skilift Onstmettingen,wo die zweite Verpflegung anstand. Mit Kuchen (geht bei mir fast immer) bekämpfte ich die Magenprobleme halbwegs erfolgreich. Bis zur Onstmettinger Schanze wurden die Schmerzen immerhin nicht mehr. Dort ließ ich es ruhig angehen, denn die Sprintwertung ging mit Sicherheit eh nicht an mich. Dafür galt es, kurz nach der Schanze einem entlaufenen Schaf auszuweichen,das neben seiner Koppel auf dem Weg lief. Ich habe es jedenfalls nicht erwischt und ich hoffe, es fand den Weg zurück. 
Zwischen Schanze und Tailfingen-Lichtenbol wurde man dann auf vielfältige Weise von den Zuschauern motiviert: Mit angebotenem Bier, Abklatschen von Kindern im Vorbei fahren oder diversen Schildern. Auf einem stand so was wie: "Nur noch lächerliche 42km!" Ich hab daraufhin zum betagten Schildermaler gesagt: "Wenn das so ist, tauschen wir doch einfach!" Wollte er dann aber irgendwie auch nicht. 
Auf dem Weg nach Pfeffingen blieb es relativ unspektakulär, aber ich merkte schon, dass wir schon um die 40km gefahren waren. Das Steilstück Richtung Burgfelden erwies sich dann als Wendepunkt zum Schlechteren. Ich konnte zwar alles fahren, obwohl es da wirklich sausteil ist, habe dabei jedoch ordentlich Körner gelassen. Mein Puls ging extrem hoch und oben war ich ganz schön aus der Puste. Bei der Verpflegung langte ich dann nochmal beim Kuchen und Apfelschorle zu. Die Apfelschorle wanderte in die Flasche. Die steile Abfahrt nach der Verpflegungsstation war auch nicht ohne. Glücklicherweise fuhr ich sie quasi alleine und konnte so unten einen Beinahe-Sturz auf dem losen Schotter noch relativ einfach verhindern. Weiter bis nach Laufen war auch alles scheinbar ok. Dann aber kamen die steilen Anstiege. Ich konnte da nicht mehr mithalten und musste mich der Fraktion der Schiebenden anschließen. Die Streckenänderung im Vergleich zur letzten Ausgabe in 2019 hatte auch in Lautlingen noch ein zweites richtig steiles Stück zur Folge, sodass auch da nochmal Schieben angesagt war. Die Zuschauer störte das allerdings nicht und sie machten weiter richtig Stimmung. 
An der letzten Verpflegung in Margrethausen brachte ich den Kuchen kaum mehr runter und musste schließlich den Rachen mit Waser spülen, damit da nichts in die falsche Röhre geht. Zum Glück war es nicht mehr so steil wie davor und ich konnte trotz eines wehklagenden Gesäßes wieder alles fahren. Es zieht sich troztdem noch ganz gut hin und irgendwann hing mein Auge nur noch auf dem Display, wo mir die verbleibenden Höhenmeter angezeigt wurden. So eine Uhr ist ja Fluch und Segen zugleich: Einerseits hilft sie ganz gut bei der Renneinteilung, andererseits kann sie einem auch gnadenlos zeigen, dass man immer langsamer wird. Hatten wir in Lautlingen wieder kurzzeitig einen 16er-Schnitt, ging es danach mit Schieben und langsam bergauf fahren mit dem Schnitt kontinuierlich runter. Das hat mir dann im Schlussanstieg mental einen kleinem Dämpfer versetzt. Auf der anderen Seite war das Ziel greifbar nahe und daher gab ich in der letzten Abfahrt und auf dem Flachstück aus der Ebinger Innenstadt bis zum Mazmann nochmal soviel Gas, wie halt mit leerem Tank noch ging. Die Zuschauer waren dabei bis zum Schluss eine große Hilfe. Im Ziel war ich dann wirklich völlig leer und konnte mich nicht recht freuen. Das lag primär daran, dass mir etwas schlecht war und ich auch fror, aber noch aus eigener Kraft nach Truchtelfingen zur Unterkunft bei den Verwandten musste. Irgendwie hab ich das dann doch noch geschafft und erstmal das Bett aufgesucht. Erst um 20Uhr konnte ich wieder was essen. 

Fazit:
Albstadt ist schon hart, wenn man nicht genügend (und nicht regelmäßig) trainiert hat. Das schreckt den Gelegenheits-Biker vielleicht inzwischen doch ab?!? Ob ich nächstes Jahr wieder starte, hängt wohl von der Qualität der Vorbereitung ab. 
Lust hätte ich schon, denn technisch gesehen ist die Strecke zwar wenig kreativ (dafür teils der Schotter gut rutschig), aber die Stimmung ist schon der Wahnsinn. Überall sitzen oder stehen die Leute und erzeugen eine tolle Atmosphäre mit allen möglichen Utensilien von der Rassel bis zur Musik aus der Partybox. Das ist nach so vielen Jahren immer noch der Hammer. In jedem Fall gilt mein Dank den zahlreichen Helfern, die so ein Event nach zwei Jahren Zwangspause wieder möglich gemacht haben! Schon alleine deswegen müsste ich eigentlich wieder an eine Anmeldung denken...


----------

